# Gestational Diabetes....



## Pixelle

I posted this over in 3rd Tri but someone suggested posting here:

I had my OGTT last week. Nurse from hospital phoned me this morning and told me the results: I have Gestational Diabetes.

I'm so in shock. I honestly thought I wouldn't have it. But now thinking back to excessive tiredness, thirst, weeing, dizzyness etc.....but I thought that was normal pregnancy stuff (also confirmed by midwife).

I've been crying for about an hour now. I know it's not the end of the world but I just so want this baby to be ok. 

I've tried finding things out online but everywhere says the same, really. Nothing goes into any detail about it. Does anyone have any links that I could read?

I've got an appointment on Thursday morning to see the Diabetes Nurse at the hospital....she was really lovely on the phone and explained it all to me. She tried to tell me not to worry and that we'd sort it out on Thursday but I was in a bit of shock at the time.

I'll be booked in for a scan, too at some point. Then I have the clinic to attend.
It all seems to be full-steam ahead! I'm trying to absorb it all. I'm 29 weeks tomorrow, is it too late to do anything about?

I know worse things happen, maybe I'm overreacting. I don't know.

It doesn't help that I've had painful, sleepless nights recently due to bum, leg and hip pain. Hopefully I can sort that on Thursday when I see my midwife.
Two appointments in one day...how lucky! :nope:

Sorry, I'm going on now....I guess I just needed to write it down and get some sort of support/information.


----------



## pichi

i made a similar post to this in third tri - i had a phone call from the midwife saying my annual 28 week bloods came back .1 over and so i have to go for the GTT. although i havn't been diagnosed with GD YET i don't know if i should be fretting or not :dohh: do you know what your results were from your 28 week bloods?

i have read that it is normal for blood sugar to rise up to 7.8 after eating so i don't really know what to think having a reading of 7.1.

i never noticed being dizzyness till this has been mentioned to me so i dunno if i'm making it up in my head because i'm so paranoid >__< i'm not overly tired, or pee'ing THAT much more (only when she decides to bounce on my bladder >_<)


----------



## Pixelle

Hello,

I haven't had my normal bloods back yet. I had a GTT due to BMI and diabetes in family. 
My GTT result was 10, should be less than 7....so I definitely have GD, according to the nurse.

I wouldn't worry too much, 7.1 isn't overly high. Definitely go for the GTT though....it isn't pleasant but at least you'll know one way or the other. I don't think you have anything to worry about.....but if you do have GD, (once you know for sure) you'll be able to manage it with help from specialists etc.

Looking back now, I definitely have symptoms but just thought it was normal preggo stuff. My symptoms were/are: Weeing lots (especially at night), extreme tiredness (just too tired to do anything, having naps during day but still going to bed before 11pm and sleeping), very thirsty all the time (nothing quenched my thirst), bouts of lightheaded/dizzyness. It doesn't sound as if you have any of these.

But definitely don't panic or get stressed about it.....I know easier said than done!


----------



## pichi

thank you hun. i hope everything works out well for you too :hugs:

i guess we have to remember that it does 9 times out of 10 disappear after birth anyways


----------



## madmae

Hi...I am a long time lurker but I thought I'd answer this.

I failed my GTT as well. I was 26.6w and on the way home from our 4d scan when I got the call. We'd just found out we were having a little boy and as I was so elated it took a good few days to sink in. I saw the diabetic midwife that afternoon and she was brill and went through everythging with me. Gave me my testing kit and taught me how to use it.

Like you I had all those symptoms and had been assured by the MW that it was just a pregnncy thing, this is baby number 5 so I should have listened to my instincts that it wasn't. I am 32 weeks now and due to not being able to control the GD by diet I am on metformin twice a day. I still have terrible morning readings despite the meds but the rest of the time its ok. I can normally tell I am going to have a horrendous morning reading due to the sort of night I have. I thought that the symptoms would miracoulsy disappear....of course they don't. If I am up and down a lot at night I just know my sugars will be high. If they are high I tend to feel really wiped out for a good few hrs.

I have to test my sugars one hr after eating and the aim is for it to be 7.8 or lower. Hopefully yours will able to be controlled by diet alone. It is a pain having to remember to test but I find that setting the alarm on my phone helps. I even have the very odd chocolate bar as well. 

If there is an upside to having it, it would be the extra scans. I had a growth scan at 28 weeks...I have another this week and then another at 36 weeks. At each scan I see a whole host of consultants and mw's. I have been told I won't go past my due date and will possibly be induced at 38 weeks depending on how I am doing. 

Its not fun and at times it really gets to me but I just think that in the great scheme of things of things that can go wrong this isn't the worst by far.


----------



## pichi

one thing that worries me is having a big baby. i know this is stupid but - it's still one think i think about :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

As I'm prob heading in to my 5th pregnancy with gestational diabetes I hopefully can help ease your concerns.

First of all don't worry your baby will be fine esp as it had been found and you can either control it by diet or if necessary insulin (Ive done both)

it is an adjustment but as soon as you start the diet, you will feel so much better and bubs will grow at the normal rate rather than getting to big from to much sugar.

if you need insulin, believe me you will take a week to adjust and it is emotional but you get used to it and again you will feel so much better the thirst and tiredness should ease off.

I'm trying to think of what else I can tell you,may be ask me questions and I will do my best to answer them as best I can.


----------



## madmae

They suspect I had GD with my last one, though I wasn't tested but in hindsight I had all the symptoms. He was 9lb8 and he really didn't look like a new born. I'd been given an epidural due to having pre-eclampsia and he was by far my biggest but probably the easiest labour and delivery. I only pushed for 5 minutes and I had no tears etc. 

They have warned me that this little man probably won't be so little either. I know they're not going to let him get to big before they intervene. It wasn't much fun carrying a large baby by the end but he was well worth it. And I am loving that I get to see him every month.


----------



## pichi

I don't seem to be particularly big so fingers crossed my gtt will all go to plan :)


----------



## Pixelle

Thank you so much for the info and support. It's been really helpful to me :flower:

I do feel much better about things now, thanks to the advice I've had on here and just letting it settle into my brain!

I've got my appointment with the Diabetic nurse tomorrow so will find out more then. I'm looking forward to it as I hate to be left with no info!

Sorry some of you are going through this too..... :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Pixelle said:


> Hello,
> 
> I haven't had my normal bloods back yet. I had a GTT due to BMI and diabetes in family.
> My GTT result was 10, should be less than 7....so I definitely have GD, according to the nurse.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much, 7.1 isn't overly high. Definitely go for the GTT though....it isn't pleasant but at least you'll know one way or the other. I don't think you have anything to worry about.....but if you do have GD, (once you know for sure) you'll be able to manage it with help from specialists etc.
> 
> Looking back now, I definitely have symptoms but just thought it was normal preggo stuff. My symptoms were/are: Weeing lots (especially at night), extreme tiredness (just too tired to do anything, having naps during day but still going to bed before 11pm and sleeping), very thirsty all the time (nothing quenched my thirst), bouts of lightheaded/dizzyness. It doesn't sound as if you have any of these.
> 
> But definitely don't panic or get stressed about it.....I know easier said than done!

On the symptom note, some people dont get any! or we just brush them off as pregnancy symptoms! :dohh:

Oh and I feel you on night time peeing Im sick of waking up at least 5 times a night to pee more some times, worse Im finding it so hard to get back to sleep so I am so tired during the day and cant nap boo hoo, I just lie down for a while or sit down and relax it does help. 

I find out today how they will manage this pregnancy, so nervous as new hospital so not sure of procedures yet, I expect I will be on insulin sooner rather than later and Im ok with that as I know I will feel so much better and not worry so much on the size of the baby! 

good luck tomorrow:flower:


----------



## channy3232

Awww hun I understand completely. I had GD with my son. I shouldn't have been surprised as I am overweight, but I was heartbroken when I found out. I blamed myself. I worried that something would go wrong (don't google!!!) after it sunk in though, I started my diet. It actually wasn't that bad. My morning numbers were still high and I ended up on insulin, which was totally not a big deal at all. Just remember you're doing all these things to keep your baby healthy. Plus you'll get more ultrasounds throughout and get to see the baby more! :) They kept telling me my son was going to be almost 10 lbs. He was 8lbs 5oz and 23 1/4 inches long. He was SO skinny he was in newborn clothes. He's now a beautiful healthy smart 15 month old. 
Feel free to pm if you have any questions or if you want any good low carb recipes! 
Good luck!


----------



## Pixelle

Thank you again for the support

I have my appointment today so will be going shopping afterwards to get foods that I can eat safely. Its been a nightmare trying to think of what to eat the past two days!

Hopefully it can be managed without insulin but if it comes to it, I'll do the insulin. I want the best for my baby afterall.

I know it might sound selfish but I really want to feel well again....I know there is no miracle cure but the extreme tiredness is really taking its toll on me now. The flat is a mess because I have to nap every few hours and have no motivation to do anything! 
It doesn't help that I think I have SPD...got a midwife appointment this afternoon so hopefully that can be sorted out too. 

I'm just so sick of being in pain and tired all the time. It's not been the easiest of pregnancies and now seems to be getting worse :(

I was up at 5am with pain in my legs (after suffering all night) and also because I'm a bit worried about my appointment.....I just hope things go okay today and I come out feeling better about things :)

Sorry for the rant....just tired, I guess!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Pixelle once you start on the diet you will feel heaps better, the tiredness will ease and you will feel mor or less normal again. 
check out low gi meals 

basic rule is swap all rice pasta bread to brown, eat plenty of vegatables and protein chicken, eggs! reduce your carbs intake. no sweets, cakes, biscuits on less for that very rare treat (man we need one every now and again)

make your own sauces for pasta, curry, etc I think I can post some recepies for you. 
On the GI diet which is great for diabetics sweet potato is better than normal ones so need to check it out for sugar! 
fruit can be tricky as it contains its own sugar and can have an effect! I think I wasnt allowed eat grapes or if I had a banana I couldnt have any other fruit. 

Low fat cheese,milk and butter as well and eat low fat yougarts eat little and often they will go through every thing with you and some foods which may be ok say for me may not be for you, so it will be trail and error for a while. 

it is strict but well worth it as you feel heaps better and baby is better as well. 

Good luck today! :hugs:


----------



## pichi

Hey - just thought that I would post to update that I have had my GTT today and am now eagerly awaiting my results


----------



## CelticNiamh

pichi said:


> Hey - just thought that I would post to update that I have had my GTT today and am now eagerly awaiting my results

Good Luck :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Pichi did they tell you the levels they want your blood sugars to come back at !


----------



## Pixelle

Thank you for the food advice CelticNiamh :flower:

Just back from appointment and feeling much more positive. I know the risks and what can happen but also know that some of the things are very rare.
I was terribly worried it was my fault but the nurse reassured me that it's one of those things that you either get, or don't.

I've got a booklet on what I can eat and to be honest, it's not that bad. I thought it'd be much worse!

I have to test my blood sugar 6 times a day....ewww, I don't like it! :lol:
I've got to keep a record of my results and what I'm eating everyday until Wednesday when I have to go to the clinic to see the dietician and other people.

I've got a scan booked for the 8th....looking forward to seeing baby again :)

All in all, it seems manageable. If diet alone can't sort it then they'll try me on tablets with insulin as last resort. 

Oh and they won't let me go over 39 weeks. Some hospitals say 37 weeks but mine is 39....unless growth scans say it's a big baby, then it'll more likely be 38 weeks.

Feeling much better about things. It's going to be hard, but hopefully I'll manage :)


Good luck for your results Pichi :flower:


----------



## pichi

Thank you pixelle. No I've not been told what it should be - I think they said around 7.8 after the 2h glucose but I can't remember lol

Glad you are feeling more positive about everything hun and yay for another scan :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

Glad to hear you are feeling much positive about it. I have my GTT on Wednesday. My BMI and also family history is the reason for me having the test. I'm wondering from your symptoms now whether I might have gd . . . exhausted, dizzy, thirsty but I don't wee all that much so maybe not!

Thanks for the thread.


----------



## fairygirl

I'm popping in on this thread, maybe we can support each other? I'm still waiting for a phonecall to tell me when I'm seeing a diabetes mw. Felt like poo last night after reading more and wanted to cry at how much crap I'd eaten not knowing my body couldn't handle it :( I too had all symptoms, thirst, lightheadedness, itchy skin, tiredness. I also wonder if it isn't just a pregnancy thing, maybe I've had mild diabetes all along as never had gtt before just a fasting blood test I think. I am going to make sure I am monitored after the birth to see. 

:hugs: and thanks for your advice yest x


----------



## Pixelle

- Butterfly - said:


> Glad to hear you are feeling much positive about it. I have my GTT on Wednesday. My BMI and also family history is the reason for me having the test. I'm wondering from your symptoms now whether I might have gd . . . exhausted, dizzy, thirsty but I don't wee all that much so maybe not!
> 
> Thanks for the thread.

Good luck with your GTT. I only realised the symptoms after I was told about my failed test. I had discussed with midwife beforehand but she assured me it was just pregnancy symptoms. Even yesterday when I saw her she said it could still be just pregnancy symptoms as you rarely get any symptoms with GD. Try not to worry :flower:



fairygirl said:


> I'm popping in on this thread, maybe we can support each other? I'm still waiting for a phonecall to tell me when I'm seeing a diabetes mw. Felt like poo last night after reading more and wanted to cry at how much crap I'd eaten not knowing my body couldn't handle it :( I too had all symptoms, thirst, lightheadedness, itchy skin, tiredness. I also wonder if it isn't just a pregnancy thing, maybe I've had mild diabetes all along as never had gtt before just a fasting blood test I think. I am going to make sure I am monitored after the birth to see.
> 
> :hugs: and thanks for your advice yest x

Aww. I know how you're feeling. I felt the same. But you are not to blame and there's no way you could have known. What matters now is that you get the help and support from people to manage your diet :flower:

I had a blood test yesterday to determine whether I had Diabetes before pregnancy but generally it is brought on by pregnancy because the placenta interferes with things.

They will also monitor you and baby after birth and you'll be tested 6 months afterwards I think, too.

My best advice to you would be to not read too much online. I did and panicked myself. My nurse told me all the risks but not in a sensationalist way, more about being aware but not to dwell on it because a lot of the risks are very rare. They do take GD seriously and you'll have a lot more appointments but they're there to help.
I felt so much better after speaking to her. I hope you do too. :hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

Oo I don't know they could test to see if you had diabetes beforehand. I will definately ask about that. I just want my appointment for next week now! I just rang my stepmum to tell my dad coz I know he is going to feel guilty coz of his diabetes, bless him.


----------



## Pixelle

We went shopping today, for food that I can eat that is low fat, low sugar etc.

Bloody hell....it's all so expensive! Why is healthier food more expensive?

Our usual weekly shop consists of Iceland stuff and a range of low fat foods but now we're having to buy ALL low fat, low sugar....it's astronomical!

Oh and it took us nearly two hours because I had to check every label for fat, sugar and sodium content. Most low fat is high sugar...aaarrrggghhh!

Still, I'm glad we've been shopping as I've been existing on barely anything for the last few days. 

Got my 2nd appointment on Wednesday so they can review my blood sugar charts and food diary. Different diet does seem to be making a bit of a difference but not a huge amount :( Blood sugar is still too high when all I've eaten is a bit of toast etc.

Still, it's early days yet :)


----------



## fairygirl

I've been googling everything! Most stuff is high fat though. I can't believe Snickers and Peanut M&Ms are low GI let alone Frosties! Is that what you're aiming towards- low GI?


----------



## Pixelle

I was aiming for low GI before I saw the diabetes nurse. But her advice was to just try to do low fat, low sugar, high fibre. GI is ok on some foods but most either have too much sugar or fat. So you can't really win on GI alone.

Chocolate is a complete no no unless it's bitter and 70% cocoa...and then only a small piece.
most cereals are out too, unless they're wholemeal with low sugar.

I've discovered milk is no good for me, along with muesli and porridge oats....so no cereals for me anymore!

It's all trial and error though, everyone is different and what I cant have, others can etc.


----------



## fairygirl

For the time being I've downloaded an app for my phone that tracks calories, carbs, fats, sugars etc and I've put in a slow weight loss (only 1/2lb a week) to reduce the allowances as I seem to have piled on the pounds really quickly after gaining very little before 3rd tri! I figure it is a start towards a more balanced diet and then I can make other changes once I have seen the mw. 
I have an all day class at the hospital on Saturday and wonder if I'll meet anyone in the same boat who can at least tell me the procedure, I am that impatient!


----------



## Pixelle

I got an app for my phone, too! It's quite helpful.

Good luck for Saturday, not long to go :)

I have my appointment at the clinic in an hour. Not sure what to expect so a little nervous, but I'm sure it'll be ok!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hope you are all ok ladies.

I had my GTT today - wasn't too bad. Will hopefully get the results tomorrow. Will update you as soon as I know. :flower:


----------



## eckarta

Well i got diagnosed on june 28th with GD and i was an emotional wreck also.. just feeling that i failed this child somehow... i am in the medical profession and so im not dense when it comes to stuff like that, so when i went to the nutritionalist and diabetic counseler i found it a total waste of time.. i can find more information online or thru friends... 

Mine kinda is a fluke deal i think... i take my sugars 4 times a day and they are NEVER over 115.. i would say my average is well below 100 honestly (different calculations over here in the states) i have done some trial and error with the foods to see if anything will throw me off... pizza.. nope.. ice cream.. nope.. milk or cheese.. nope... so i dont know if it was just an off day for me or what... but anyway.. i have been doing it all diet controlled and have actually lost 15 pounds... just being more dilligent on what you are eating and what goes into your body and how your body reacts to it is key.. i ate lots of sandwiches on whole wheat bread... and fiber bars... granola bars... but that first week i thought i was going to starve!!!!! but now i find i hardly eat anything really... but i must be doing something right because baby is measuring 6lbs 3oz already :)


----------



## Pixelle

Good luck Butterfly :flower:

eckarta - Yeah, you must have different measurements to UK as I have no idea what yours mean! :rofl:
Must say, I did find speaking to the diabetes nurse helpful, but only because I was so clueless about it all! :)

So I had my appointment. Was there for 2 and a half hours!!! :growlmad: (Paying nearly £4 in parking for the privilege!)

Saw a nurse first who took my BP and tested my urine sample. I have a UTI at the moment so told her that and she said they'd test anyway. 
She then proceeded to have a go at me for not having two copies of scan outcomes (12 & 20 weeks) and the fact that my front sheet of notes is wrong. (I changed address and GP but my new surgery haven't updated my notes, even though I've asked!) She was a complete battleaxe! 

So after that little bit I had to sit and wait for another 30 mins to see a consultant. 
She was nicer, but still a bit clinical and not very "warm" iykwim?
She reviewed my blood sugar chart and said everything was going well except my morning readings. She told me it's very common for morning readings to spike so not to worry. She gave me the option of going on Metformin - mornings only - or carrying on with the diet. I choose the 1st option as I just know that no matter what I eat or don't in the morning, my reading will be high and I don't want that to affect my baby. All my other readings are fine, because I'm trying so hard with the food I eat!

So now I have a prescription for Metformin for mornings only. 

Then I sat and waited again for ages to see the dietician. 
She said my food diary is really good and to carry it on. She said more fibre in the mornings might help with the spikes but other than that, I should carry on what I'm doing :)

Got another clinic appointment next week, along with my growth scan on the same day.

All in all, pretty positive!

For those that aren't sure what to eat, I'll list my food diary in a separate post...it works for me so might for you :) But it's only a general guideline :flower:


----------



## Pixelle

Okay, my food diary:

Breakfast:
- 2 slices wholemeal toast with Flora lighter than light OR
- 40g Porridge Oats with 150ml Semi-Skimmed Milk OR
- 40g Shreddies with 150ml Semi-Skimmed Milk OR
- 40g any wholewheat cereal with 150ml Semi-Skimmed Milk
If that's not enough, I sometimes have a yoghurt or fruit with breakfast.

Lunch:
- Wholemeal bread sandwich with Lighter than Light Flora, Lettuce, Lean reduced fat Ham, 7 cherry tomatoes OR
- 415g Carrot and Coriander Soup OR
- 4 Nairns Oatcakes with 1 slice Lean reduced fat Ham, 1 slice low fat cheese, 7 cherry tomatoes, reduced salad cream.

All of above with either a yoghurt (Shape Zero or Weight Watchers), piece of fruit, handful of nuts or berries.

Dinner:
- Baked potato with half a can of beans, lettuce, low fat cheese, cherry tomatoes OR
- Chicken breast with pesto and lean reduced fat ham, oven chips (pat with kitchen roll to remove excess oil), reduced salt & sugar ketchup OR
- Omelette with onion, peppers, rocket, low fat cheese, cherry tomatoes, basil.
- Broccoli and low fat cheese, melted.

Dessert:
- Fruit or yoghurt.

Snacking:
- Fruit
- Nuts (Handful)
- Rice Cakes
- Snack-A-Jacks
- Yoghurt

Drinks throughout day:
- Water (at least 2 litres)
- Robinsons No Added Sugar Squash (Peach Barley or Tropical Barley)
- 7up Free (I limit this to 2 500ml bottles per week)

I've only done a week of this so have no recipes as yet, just been trying to have healthy things really!

Hope this helps someone :flower:


----------



## fairygirl

That is so incredibly helpful!! Great I have Shreddies for breakfast and a granary bread low fat cheese and salad sandwich for lunch. I'm struggling with snacks but will now go out and get some snack-a-jacks and nuts (and I think salt popcorn is ok too) I'm struggling with dinners though, so are most soups ok? I had fried eggs on toast tonight coz I didn't have bread with lunch. I don't eat meat though so really stuck!
Edit: Jacket potatoes are ok? And I could have chips and salad? 
I found a leaflet online from the hospital trust which basically says I'll be monitored closely and they discuss labour nearer the time. Really not looking forward to going the gtt after the birth, more horrid drink!


----------



## Pixelle

fairygirl said:


> That is so incredibly helpful!! Great I have Shreddies for breakfast and a granary bread low fat cheese and salad sandwich for lunch. I'm struggling with snacks but will now go out and get some snack-a-jacks and nuts (and I think salt popcorn is ok too) I'm struggling with dinners though, so are most soups ok? I had fried eggs on toast tonight coz I didn't have bread with lunch. I don't eat meat though so really stuck!
> Edit: Jacket potatoes are ok? And I could have chips and salad?
> I found a leaflet online from the hospital trust which basically says I'll be monitored closely and they discuss labour nearer the time. Really not looking forward to going the gtt after the birth, more horrid drink!

Glad it helped :)

Most soups are fine, in my experience. Just make sure you read the label for sugars!
Eggs are good and won't make your blood sugar go up. Forgot to put on the diary that I sometimes have scrambled eggs on toast for breakfast or lunch.

Jacket potatoes are good. Chips are good but they have to be oven chips with any excess oil dabbed off.

I just had a low fat ready meal from Tesco......tasteless and horrible, but low fat and sugar. Oh well, can't have yummy food everyday :lol:

I struggle with dinners at the moment. Trying to find recipes is a nightmare as GD is different to other Diabetes and you can't eat the same stuff they do!

I'm not looking forward to the GTT again either! Got to be tested once a year after baby is born too...ewww.


----------



## fairygirl

I saw you get the gtt so many weeks after baby is born. I suppose if you do have to do it every year you'll become immune or should we put Vicks under our noses?!?

I didn't realise the ruled were different to normal diabetes. I have some low GI Vegetarian books on order from library. 

How do you know when a food is too high in sugars by reading the label?


----------



## sarafused

Ladies I had started a thread just for posting food every day so those with GD could get meal ideas. Il try to find it and bump it back up.

Ive had fajitas for tea, 2 medium wraps with the salsa and filling was really good and it barely touched my blood sugar level :thumbup:

Ive had a lot of big salads over the summer, chicken, tuna etc and still had some crutons over it which was lovely. Ive been loving meatballs and salad too.


----------



## fairygirl

sarafused said:


> Ladies I had started a thread just for posting food every day so those with GD could get meal ideas. Il try to find it and bump it back up.
> 
> Ive had fajitas for tea, 2 medium wraps with the salsa and filling was really good and it barely touched my blood sugar level :thumbup:
> 
> Ive had a lot of big salads over the summer, chicken, tuna etc and still had some crutons over it which was lovely. Ive been loving meatballs and salad too.

I was thinking of setting a similar thread! Sounds great.


----------



## Pixelle

fairygirl said:


> I saw you get the gtt so many weeks after baby is born. I suppose if you do have to do it every year you'll become immune or should we put Vicks under our noses?!?
> 
> I didn't realise the ruled were different to normal diabetes. I have some low GI Vegetarian books on order from library.
> 
> How do you know when a food is too high in sugars by reading the label?

Oooh, I love the smell of Vicks :lol:

Yeah, my nurse said don't go by Diabetes Type 1 or 2 as it's different. GD needs low fat, low sugar, low sodium, high fibre, apparently.

To tell what sugars are in a food, on the label look for Carbohydrates (of which sugars). This should be lower than 5g-10g per 100g. Fat should also be lower than 5g per 100g or combined Fat and Sugar should be lower than 10g per 100g.
I found it a bit confusing at first (not to mention time consuming!) but I soon got used to it.
Hope that makes sense! :rofl:


----------



## Pixelle

Sounds like a great idea, Sarafused! 

I'm having Fajitas tomorrow....love them and they're allowed! :D


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hey ladies

Thought I'd pop in and say my results were 6! I'm very relieved.

Thank you for your support and wish you a healthy remainder of your pregnancies. xx


----------



## Pixelle

Congratulations....pleased it went well for you :flower:


----------



## belle-lettre

Hi Pixelle,
Sorry about the GDM :flower:. 

Just a note as someone in an earlier post mentioned that jacket potatoes were a good option if you have diabetes.

Well, you'd think they were...

Because of the slow cooking of a jacket potato in the oven, the way the skin goes all crispy, and the potato in the middle all soft, the carbohydrate in the spud changes and will actually put your blood sugar right up (all the sugars get very concentrated). 

You could quite easily have a baked potato for tea, bit of coleslaw, slice of bread, etc, think you've chosen well, and an hour later your sugar could be well over 8-10+.

Nearly as bad as a Chinese takeaway for the blood sugars!

Good luck.. Yes it's a drag but it is being picked up and treated WAY earlier than a few years ago.

x


----------



## sarafused

belle-lettre said:


> Hi Pixelle,
> Sorry about the GDM :flower:.
> 
> Just a note as someone in an earlier post mentioned that jacket potatoes were a good option if you have diabetes.
> 
> Well, you'd think they were...
> 
> Because of the slow cooking of a jacket potato in the oven, the way the skin goes all crispy, and the potato in the middle all soft, the carbohydrate in the spud changes and will actually put your blood sugar right up (all the sugars get very concentrated).
> 
> You could quite easily have a baked potato for tea, bit of coleslaw, slice of bread, etc, think you've chosen well, and an hour later your sugar could be well over 8-10+.
> 
> Nearly as bad as a Chinese takeaway for the blood sugars!
> 
> Good luck.. Yes it's a drag but it is being picked up and treated WAY earlier than a few years ago.
> 
> x

I do think its a case of trying things to see what works for the individual. I had a really big portion of macaroni cheese one evening and my blood sugar was fine. Now on paper white pasta should be a no-no but I had no reaction to it. I can also get away with a small ice-cream cone but discovered that even the smallest piece of frozen pizza works really badly for me.


----------



## Pixelle

belle-lettre said:


> Hi Pixelle,
> Sorry about the GDM :flower:.
> 
> Just a note as someone in an earlier post mentioned that jacket potatoes were a good option if you have diabetes.
> 
> Well, you'd think they were...
> 
> Because of the slow cooking of a jacket potato in the oven, the way the skin goes all crispy, and the potato in the middle all soft, the carbohydrate in the spud changes and will actually put your blood sugar right up (all the sugars get very concentrated).
> 
> You could quite easily have a baked potato for tea, bit of coleslaw, slice of bread, etc, think you've chosen well, and an hour later your sugar could be well over 8-10+.
> 
> Nearly as bad as a Chinese takeaway for the blood sugars!
> 
> Good luck.. Yes it's a drag but it is being picked up and treated WAY earlier than a few years ago.
> 
> x

It's definitely all trial and error, as I said previously, what might be ok for me, isn't for others :)

Generally I microwave my potato for 10 mins then put it in the oven for a couple of minutes....but either way, it's okay for me.

Other people seem okay with white pasta...that's a complete no no for me. Same with many foods.

But thank you for your info....might help someone :flower:


----------



## chocolate

Hi everyone - I wondered if you could tell me if - so is it a case of eating whatever foods keep your levels low - even if that is chips or something that you wouldnt think was ok?

Im just wondering because my levels are within normal ranges and I ate a chicken in satay sauce with chips from the Chinese and a few prawn crackers and levels were easily fine, but had some pizza and they quickly nose-dived. I also found a strawberry and cream scone sent my levels sky high.

So is it ok to eat anything as long as levels stay within normal limit?

Edit - PS - so what is the difference between a diabetic diet and a gd diet? Im confused!


----------



## fairygirl

If you read back, Pixelle says to avoid high fats too. I think this is mainly to help control your weight as I think being overweight doesn't do us any favours.


----------



## Pixelle

chocolate said:


> Hi everyone - I wondered if you could tell me if - so is it a case of eating whatever foods keep your levels low - even if that is chips or something that you wouldnt think was ok?
> 
> Im just wondering because my levels are within normal ranges and I ate a chicken in satay sauce with chips from the Chinese and a few prawn crackers and levels were easily fine, but had some pizza and they quickly nose-dived. I also found a strawberry and cream scone sent my levels sky high.
> 
> So is it ok to eat anything as long as levels stay within normal limit?
> 
> Edit - PS - so what is the difference between a diabetic diet and a gd diet? Im confused!

I'm not sure about anything to do with low sugars as that's not what I've got.

GD is different to normal diabetes, therefore the diet is different. For example, you shouldn't eat "diabetic only" foods....like special chocolate or whatever.
Even low GI foods sometimes have high amounts of what GD people shouldn't be eating.

As far as I'm aware (and what I've been told) people with GD should be aiming for a balanced, healthy diet.

Low fat, low sugar, low salt, high fibre. Lots of exercise and lots of water.

I've been told not to eat chinese, pizza etc unless it's a treat and only very occasionally. 

But generally, I wouldn't say you should eat anything just to keep your levels ok. It's about a healthy lifestyle, really. :flower:

I'm no expert and have only had this for two weeks, but I know what I've been told and a lot of it is down to trial and error as everybody is different.


----------



## Pixelle

Oh yeah...

I have my 2nd appointment with the dietician and consultant tomorrow.

I'm not looking forward to waiting around all day but hopefully I've done well this week.

Most of my levels have been okay. But I am having difficulty with the tablets. They're so big, I struggle to swallow them and gag. I'm don't know if I'm allowed the cut them up either :( It upsets me.
It sounds such a stupid thing to be upset over but I've never been very good with pills.
I'm going to mention it tomorrow and see if I can cut them up, as that will make it much easier to take them!

I also have my growth scan tomorrow. Slightly apprehensive but excited I get to see my baby again :)
My OH is taking a day off work, unpaid (he's on a contract) so he can come with me....he's looking forward to seeing if everything is okay, too.

Hope everyone is okay :flower:


----------



## fairygirl

Tescos was so depressing! Read all the labels, got some snacks but overall I'm traumatised by it all. :( Are natural sugars found in fruit and syrup ok?


----------



## chocolate

Pixelle said:


> chocolate said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone - I wondered if you could tell me if - so is it a case of eating whatever foods keep your levels low - even if that is chips or something that you wouldnt think was ok?
> 
> Im just wondering because my levels are within normal ranges and I ate a chicken in satay sauce with chips from the Chinese and a few prawn crackers and levels were easily fine, but had some pizza and they quickly nose-dived. I also found a strawberry and cream scone sent my levels sky high.
> 
> So is it ok to eat anything as long as levels stay within normal limit?
> 
> Edit - PS - so what is the difference between a diabetic diet and a gd diet? Im confused!
> 
> I'm not sure about anything to do with low sugars as that's not what I've got.
> 
> GD is different to normal diabetes, therefore the diet is different. For example, you shouldn't eat "diabetic only" foods....like special chocolate or whatever.
> Even low GI foods sometimes have high amounts of what GD people shouldn't be eating.
> 
> As far as I'm aware (and what I've been told) people with GD should be aiming for a balanced, healthy diet.
> 
> Low fat, low sugar, low salt, high fibre. Lots of exercise and lots of water.
> 
> I've been told not to eat chinese, pizza etc unless it's a treat and only very occasionally.
> 
> But generally, I wouldn't say you should eat anything just to keep your levels ok. It's about a healthy lifestyle, really. :flower:
> 
> I'm no expert and have only had this for two weeks, but I know what I've been told and a lot of it is down to trial and error as everybody is different.Click to expand...

Hmm, see I thought thats what diabetics should eat too - thanks for the info :thumbup:


----------



## chocolate

ps - just found this:

It should be noted that non-pregnant diabetics can consume sugar and sweets in limited amounts; for them, a carb is a carb and as long as intake and calories are not excessive and adequate nutritional intake is followed, sugar and sweets can be part of their overall intake. However, for pregnant women with glucose intolerance, sugar should not be part of their intake. Pregnancy hormones cause them to be too sensitive to sweets, plus control during pregnancy has to be much more strict than non-pregnant diabetics must aim for. So sweets during pregnancy should be strictly avoided.


----------



## fairygirl

Found this:

https://www.diabetes-diabetic-diet.com/gestational_diabetes_diet.htm

Will post more if I find, basically Googled 'Dietary advice for gestational diabetes'.


----------



## Pixelle

I'm so pissed off.

Trying my hardest to control this and still my levels are high.
I had a ham, lettuce and tomato sandwich on seeded bread and my result was 8.9! I've been fine with that before....so whats going on? Grrr.

I think they'll want to put me on tablets all day...and I can't swallow them.

Trying to help others kinda kept me ok and focussed but no one should listen to me, I'm a bloody failure. 

Just thought everything was going ok but my levels have been creeping up, even though I'm eating better.

I'm so sick of this now :-(


----------



## Fifi61467

oy don't say you are a failure. You aren't .it's the baby putting extra demands on you as it grows. It's one of those crappy things that you can't help. No matter how good you are if you have gd then it kindof keeps getting worse as babe gets bigger and nearer term. 
You've done really well and been an inspiration to lots. Definatley to me. I'm new on the board and found your posts and advice really helpful. 
Good luck and chin up.
I'm only 24 weeks and already on met and insulin.


----------



## kazzywazzy

Pixelle, your advice has been great - pls dont be so hard on yourself!

I too found out i had GD two weeks ago and its tough. Somedays i can eat something which previously kept my levels ok only to find i am way above where i should be. Somedays there seems to be no logic! I dont know if this is normal or not (i suspect it is!), but wanted you to know your not alone! x


----------



## sarafused

Pixelle said:


> I'm so pissed off.
> 
> Trying my hardest to control this and still my levels are high.
> I had a ham, lettuce and tomato sandwich on seeded bread and my result was 8.9! I've been fine with that before....so whats going on? Grrr.
> 
> I think they'll want to put me on tablets all day...and I can't swallow them.
> 
> Trying to help others kinda kept me ok and focussed but no one should listen to me, I'm a bloody failure.
> 
> Just thought everything was going ok but my levels have been creeping up, even though I'm eating better.
> 
> I'm so sick of this now :-(

Dont worry! Just dump the bread! How about having it on a wrap instead? Ive found that now bread doesnt sit well with me, though it really depends on the sort. I had a homemade hamburger on a white roll last night that didnt bother me, but we have some wholemeal bread that isnt good for me. Its trial and error.

And its the same problem Ive had. Until about 2 weeks ago Ive been able to eat anything with no problem with a handful of exceptions. Its because baby is getting bigger now that the problems start to show. I havent made it loads but a couple of times we've had homemade pizza, I made it for the first time in ages last Saturday and a small portion sent me up to 8.3 - ive never had a reading so high, it just means that i wont have pizza again.

You just need to keep making changes and see what agrees with you. When I have a reading thats high for me I just write it on the side so that they can see whats caused it and also make it clear I know why its high and avoid it for the future.

As I said until 2 weeks ago my readings were fine, now my morning reading tends to be between 5.4-5.7. Before meals are fine and afterwards is still in limits (ignoring the pizza incident) but I can see its sneaking upwards.Where it may have been around 6.3 its now 6.9 for example. Ive got an appointment with a diabetic midwife next week to see about my figures because I know the mornings ones especially need looking at as no diet change will help that.


----------



## Pixelle

Thank you ladies :flower:

Had a complete cry-fest last night and somehow feel a little better now.

At least I can discuss it all today with the dietician and consultant, and I get to see my baby again :)

I'm glad I've helped others a little, knowing that keeps me sort of sane! :lol:


----------



## fairygirl

You've helped me :flower: 

I think it's trial and error and just when you think you've got it your body's demand changes!


----------



## Pixelle

So, I had my appointments at the hospital yesterday. Total mess up with times etc but finally got out at 5pm, after arriving at 12:30pm :wacko:

Saw the consultant first who upped my meds to twice a day....if that doesn't help by Saturday, I've got to take them 4 times a day. Twice in morning, twice in evening.
I'm happy with that as although I'm trying my best with diet and exercise, sometimes GD gets worse through no fault, just the way the pregnancy is progressing. 
They are happy with my diet and efforts so that good.
I have to go back again next week to see him.

I then had a growth scan and he's definitely a boy!!! :D
All measurements are fine, he's weighing 3lb 7 at the moment, which I've been told is fine.
His abdomen is measuring average too so that's good.

I then saw the obstetrician who went through my scan results and told me the chances of a vaginal delivery are good and that they'd continue to monitor me but she can't see there being any problems, at the moment.

I have another growth scan in 4 weeks, just to check progress and weight etc again.

All in all, I feel happier today, knowing my baby isn't being affected (yet) by GD :)


----------



## bexyd31

Hi Ladies,

After my previous rant I thought I would post my update here! Thank you ladies for your responses and Pixelle for your lovely reply. :flower: sorry your feeling a little low today :hugs:

Ok, so after seeing the dietician and consultatant at Clinic yesterday (i'm sure I saw you there Pixelle LOL, how bizarre!), they have started me on insulin twice a day - once in morning, once in evening on the lowest dose 4mg. The dietician said she was really happy with my diet, and she would not change a thing. If I was going to be able to control the diabetes with diet and exercise then what I am eating would be perfect, but my body obviously just can't manage. TBH, that made me feel a bit better about what I had been doing and I feel ok about taking insulin - especially if I don't have the stress of high readings. Also my hbh1 blood test (I think thats what its called) came back with a good result, showing that they do think it is GD rather than pre-existing diabetes :)

The diebetic midwife showed me how to use the insulin pen and I had lots of practise with her. I have decided to inject in my leg as I just can't do it in my tummy. But by the time I got home last night, I was just too tired to even think about injecting myself (got out of clinic at about 4:30pm, had to take my son to streetdance, find a chemist that had my insulin pens in stock and get some food shopping so did not get home till 8.30pm) so just ate a muller light yogurt and banana and went to bed! 

So, I did my first injection this morning and it was ok. It hurts less than pricking my finger, I just have to get over the mind bit - I think it will get easier the more I do it. I had a morning blood sugar reading of 5 and then ate one slice of seeded toast with scrambled egg....... tested blood sugar one hour later and it was 8.3 :nope: :nope: :nope: So the insulin made no difference. :cry: It was a bit of a disapointment to say the least.

Then I went for my scan (they could not fit me in yesterday) and it was not such great news. Thankfully my little one looks happy in there, and she is defo a girl :cloud9:, but she is already very big. Her tummy measurement is on the 97th centile and they estimate that she is already 4lb 1oz. So my diabeties has already has had an impact on her :cry: Also my amniotic fluid has significantly increased and is just over the normal level. I have to wait to see the consultant next week to see what this all means. :shrug:

So after having a couple of quite positive days, I have had a good old cry again this morning! I think I am going to see if my insulin works this evening and if not try and get hold of my diabeties midwife to see if I can increase my dose. I don't want to wait another week.

Bexy x x 

Sending big hugs to you all


----------



## CelticNiamh

bexyd31 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> After my previous rant I thought I would post my update here! Thank you ladies for your responses and Pixelle for your lovely reply. :flower: sorry your feeling a little low today :hugs:
> 
> Ok, so after seeing the dietician and consultatant at Clinic yesterday (i'm sure I saw you there Pixelle LOL, how bizarre!), they have started me on insulin twice a day - once in morning, once in evening on the lowest dose 4mg. The dietician said she was really happy with my diet, and she would not change a thing. If I was going to be able to control the diabetes with diet and exercise then what I am eating would be perfect, but my body obviously just can't manage. TBH, that made me feel a bit better about what I had been doing and I feel ok about taking insulin - especially if I don't have the stress of high readings. Also my hbh1 blood test (I think thats what its called) came back with a good result, showing that they do think it is GD rather than pre-existing diabetes :)
> 
> The diebetic midwife showed me how to use the insulin pen and I had lots of practise with her. I have decided to inject in my leg as I just can't do it in my tummy. But by the time I got home last night, I was just too tired to even think about injecting myself (got out of clinic at about 4:30pm, had to take my son to streetdance, find a chemist that had my insulin pens in stock and get some food shopping so did not get home till 8.30pm) so just ate a muller light yogurt and banana and went to bed!
> 
> So, I did my first injection this morning and it was ok. It hurts less than pricking my finger, I just have to get over the mind bit - I think it will get easier the more I do it. I had a morning blood sugar reading of 5 and then ate one slice of seeded toast with scrambled egg....... tested blood sugar one hour later and it was 8.3 :nope: :nope: :nope: So the insulin made no difference. :cry: It was a bit of a disapointment to say the least.
> 
> Then I went for my scan (they could not fit me in yesterday) and it was not such great news. Thankfully my little one looks happy in there, and she is defo a girl :cloud9:, but she is already very big. Her tummy measurement is on the 97th centile and they estimate that she is already 4lb 1oz. So my diabeties has already has had an impact on her :cry: Also my amniotic fluid has significantly increased and is just over the normal level. I have to wait to see the consultant next week to see what this all means. :shrug:
> 
> So after having a couple of quite positive days, I have had a good old cry again this morning! I think I am going to see if my insulin works this evening and if not try and get hold of my diabeties midwife to see if I can increase my dose. I don't want to wait another week.
> 
> Bexy x x
> 
> Sending big hugs to you all

You need to do it in your tummy! its better for managing GD I promise you its fine I have GD on all 4 of my children and last two on insulin I injected 4 times a day in my tummy I tried the tops of my leg but compared to my tummy I preferred my tummy plus I was told it will take longer for the insulin to do its job in the leg! not 100% but I was always advised not to inject in the leg.

make sure you get a good pinch of skin at the side of your tummy and keep the needle as straight as you can and change the needle ofter so its not blunt. it wont hurt the baby and hopefully that will do the trick and insulin will work, don't worry about the high reading yet the insulin dose may be to low and you may need the longer acting insulin at bedtime to make a difference what was your fasting level like.

Im waiting results of a GTT but my levels which I have to check all the time any way as I am boderline diabetic are high now not to bad before meals but 8.8 on average after its a pain :dohh:


----------



## bexyd31

Hi Celtic, :flower:

I might be able to try my tummy after a few days, but not right now! I know its all in the mind - but I found it tricky enough in my leg this morning. But if the insulin does not start to work over next couple of days will defo consider it.

Did you find it easier to manage your GD once you started on insulin? 

Bexy x x


----------



## fairygirl

Sorry to hear you are having a hard time Becky. I hope things improve for you as you get used to the injections and the consultant has something helpful to say xx


----------



## Pixelle

Bexy:
How strange....you probably did see me...I was probably looking extremely pissed off! :rofl:

Sorry to hear you're having problems with the insulin....it does take a little while to get into your system, same with the tablets really.

I hope everything gets better for you and that you start to feel better about things soon :hugs:
I know it's not much consolation but at least they are monitoring you now and you have the support and advice from the hospital :flower:

-----------------

I'm not sure my tablets are working. I've been on them over a week and even with the upped dose, my readings are higher than ever!
After feeling slightly more positive yesterday, I had another low today when my after breakfast reading was 11.3! After lunch, 10.2...now just waiting to see what reading dinner brings!

We're going out for a meal tomorrow night to say goodbye to my sister, who's going back to Uni on Saturday and I'm so scared of eating anything! We then have a wedding on Saturday with a sit down meal....again, scared of eating!
Wish I could be normal and not have to constantly worry about what I put in my mouth.
I knew this would be difficult, but not this hard. I see everyone else able to give in to cravings and eat what they want and it makes me so jealous!
Still, at least I know I'm doing the best I can for baby.

Thank you for everyone's support on here.....I'd probably be even more insane by now if it weren't for you ladies :flower:


----------



## fairygirl

I know what you mean about cravings! I think 3 days this week I've been told 'there's cakes in the staffroom' to which I reply I can't have any and then the person apologises!


----------



## CelticNiamh

bexyd31 said:


> Hi Celtic, :flower:
> 
> I might be able to try my tummy after a few days, but not right now! I know its all in the mind - but I found it tricky enough in my leg this morning. But if the insulin does not start to work over next couple of days will defo consider it.
> 
> Did you find it easier to manage your GD once you started on insulin?
> 
> Bexy x x

Yes it does become easier and I flet more normal as well, more like my old self 
you may find they will increase the insulin amount , I was on novarapid (fast acting insulin and insulatard (long acting for night time )

the fast acting works straight away to bring down sugar levels and thats why as soon as you inject you eat:flower:
it will be trial and error at first to get the sugar levels at better levels and as the pregnancy increases you may need more insulin but thats ok as it better for the baby to have more normal levels of blood sugars. 

did they make you inject in the hospital before you went home? I found injeting in my leg harder than my tummy I got so used to it I could have done it blind folded LOL . 

dont worry its emotional rollercoaster the first week on insulin its a shock to the system at first as every thing changes so much but before you know it you will be flying a long and feel so much better.

I cant remember now but some one mentioned at the scan baby was measuring big, that happened with my DS3 but as soon as I was on insulin his growth returned to a more normal level and he evend out, so instead of being the estimated 11 pounds at delivery before insulin he was a much nicer 8 pounds 5 onzs my smallest baby, my DS before him were they missed GD was 10 pounds 2 and a sick little baby when he was born. only because my GD was missed though just want to stress that, as diet can work as well :flower:


----------



## Tanikit

Bexy I am a type 1 diabetic and have always injected in my legs - while I have been advised to use my tummy and have tried it a few times, it just has never worked for me. If you can manage try short acting in your legs and long acting in your tummy as then its not so many in the same place. You will sort out how soon it starts to work for you in the place you chose as you get used to the whole thing.

Its quite a thing to get used to - I remember crying as a 12 year old when I had to inject myself but I let my mother once do it for me and it hurt so much I felt it was better to do it for myself. Hang in there - you'll be a pro before long. Also as for the readings - since you are on very low doses of insulin you can't expect huge variations - they are in fact trying to prevent you going low as that is dangerous. They will keep checking it though and may up your insulin later which will have more of an effect - but you need to keep taking readings and see.


----------



## bexyd31

Morning Ladies,

Thank you so much for all of your support - its so fab to be able share experiences with others who understand :flower:

I feel sooo much better today. I cried so much yesterday; in the morning after my scan :cry:, when my hubby phoned :cry:, when my mum phoned at lunchtime :cry:, when my hubby came home :cry:, when my mum popped in for a cuppa :cry:! Blinking pregnancy hormones!

But conclusion I have come to this morning is that everything I was worried about at this stage of GD has happened - my baby is growing big and I have been put on insulin.....so now I just need to get on with it and do the best for me and my LO. So hopefully, my crying session yesterday will be the last big one, because I am fed up of them and so are my hubby and boys (although they are being super supportive, bless them). Plus they are no good for lowering your blood sugar!!

I had some success with my insulin last night :happydance:, I ate H/M chilli with avocado, tomotoes, bit of grated cheese and spoonful of soured cream (this is a serious crave food for me right now!!) and had an after dinner reading of 7.1 :) I ate this last week and had an after dinner reading of 8.9, so although I did not have any carbs (i.e wholemeal rice) with it, this was defo a success!

My injection this morning was ok, I managed to put it straight in my leg without too much problem. It thankfully felt easier than yesterday. I tried scrambled egg with seeded bread toast for breakfast again, but still had a reading of 8.4 :nope:. So do wonder if I need a higher dose of insulin in the morning. 

My plan today is to just have chicken soup for lunch, which I know I am safe with. But, to go for it (!!) with dinner and have steak (iron, iron, iron - I'm not getting anemic as well lol!), salad and a sml jacket potato to see if my body can manage this with the insulin. I had an after dinner reading of 9.6 when I ate this last week.


Tanikit and FairyGirl - Thank you for your responses :hugs:, its so nice to hear from ladies that have experience. 

Celtic - I wonder if your right about having a longer acting insulin overnight, I am using the novorapid pen for both doses right now. And I hope the insulin does slow my LO's growth down. Although my two darling sons were 10lb 2oz and 9lb 8oz when they were born and I did not have GD - maybe I just grow big babies :shrug:

Pixelle - you did look quite fed up! I'll say Hi if I see you again LOL! Sorry to hear your struggling with high readings, I hope your tablets kick in soon :hugs: I know what you mean about being scared of food - its horrible when you can't even eat what you should be able too. I hope you will be able to find some sensible choices on my menu when you go out :)

Hope everyone is having a good day, sending big hugs to you all :hugs:

Bexy x


----------



## fairygirl

Well I'm back from my appointment. She said it was only my 2hr gtt reading that was too high and I do have GD. She has advised a low GI, low fat, high fibre diet. Turns out rice cakes are bad :( I will also have to see the dietician after pregnancy and for the first time ever my bmi of 31 was a concern so looks like I'll be losing weight whether I want to or not. 6 weeks after birth I have a blood test, just a fasting one not a 2hr one, and I didn't have one today. At the minute my care plan is to test blood 3 times a day alternating before or after eating each day, so today I am after meals, tomorrow will be before. I have to ring on Monday and tell them my results and if they are concerned I'll be booked in for an appointment, if not I feed back weekly or if I'm having problems. I have a growth scan next Wednesday, any concerns I go straight to maternity assessment, if not I have another at 36 weeks and consultant straight after to discuss delivery. They will let me go to 40 weeks and maybe a bit over if all is well, if not they will induce from 37 weeks depending on everything. I am a high risk birth and will be monitored throughout labour. She said babies can be a bit poorly due to low blood sugar after birth and they try to get that sorted asap. She did say there is an increased risk of still birth and I should call if I'm worried about movements. 

So all pretty much what I was expecting. Mixed feelings right now as I really feel I should have watched my diet from ttc. :(


----------



## bexyd31

fairygirl said:


> Well I'm back from my appointment. She said it was only my 2hr gtt reading that was too high and I do have GD. She has advised a low GI, low fat, high fibre diet. Turns out rice cakes are bad :( I will also have to see the dietician after pregnancy and for the first time ever my bmi of 31 was a concern so looks like I'll be losing weight whether I want to or not. 6 weeks after birth I have a blood test, just a fasting one not a 2hr one, and I didn't have one today. At the minute my care plan is to test blood 3 times a day alternating before or after eating each day, so today I am after meals, tomorrow will be before. I have to ring on Monday and tell them my results and if they are concerned I'll be booked in for an appointment, if not I feed back weekly or if I'm having problems. I have a growth scan next Wednesday, any concerns I go straight to maternity assessment, if not I have another at 36 weeks and consultant straight after to discuss delivery. They will let me go to 40 weeks and maybe a bit over if all is well, if not they will induce from 37 weeks depending on everything. I am a high risk birth and will be monitored throughout labour. She said babies can be a bit poorly due to low blood sugar after birth and they try to get that sorted asap. She did say there is an increased risk of still birth and I should call if I'm worried about movements.
> 
> So all pretty much what I was expecting. Mixed feelings right now as I really feel I should have watched my diet from ttc. :(

Awww Fairygirl :hugs:

The day my GD was confirmed was not a good day for me either, take it easy and make sure you have plenty of people around in case you need a natter and a good old cry!! Your weight may have been brought up because you are now more at risk of diabetes post pregnancy, try not too worry. Also all of the worries for your little one should be significantly reduced if you can get your blood sugar under control - its much better to get a this diagnosis and be able to put treatment into place. 

Good luck with your monitoring today,

Bexy x x


----------



## fairygirl

Thanks! I'm off to a wedding now so no time to mope :( so not in the mood which is awful coz it's my BIL's.


----------



## CelticNiamh

fairygirl Hun it would not have made a difference, you can be a skinny Minny and get it or have a bit of weight and get it, I was on a very low sugar and low fat diet while TCC and its not made a blind bit of difference. do not feel guilty about having GD now its likely nothing to do with your BMI gestational diabetes is caused by pregnancy not your diet. (During pregnancy, your hormones make it tougher for your body to use insulin, so your pancreas needs to produce more of it. For most moms-to be, this isn't a problem: As your need for insulin increases, your pancreas dutifully secretes more of it. But when a woman's pancreas can't keep up with the insulin demand and her blood glucose levels get too high, the result is gestational diabetes.)https://www.babycenter.com/0_gestational-diabetes_2058.bc
Diet now becomes important to help control GD and if your diet is not working though no fault of your own you may need insulin. :hugs:

Babies can have problems stabilising their blood sugars after delivery as they are used to a higher amount from mom, some babies need a drip for a few hours to 24 hours to help them but some just have a little feed and they are fine after. as long as your diet is good and your blood sugars are good then the risk of still birth drop.

bexyd31 glad today is better for you :flower: what is your fasting level like before breakfast in the mornings, may be try something else for breakfast and see what they are like then, sometimes I noticed a food that was meant to be a good one send my sugars high any way! its all trial and error the first few weeks. :hugs:


----------



## thesmiths88

Arrgggh I am getting very frustrated with my GD and blood sugars. Up until Wed I was on slow acting Lantus, 8 units in the evening. Most of my readings were good, although some were a little on the high side above what they wanted, so I was upped to 10 units.
My morning fasting readings were around 4.9 and my 2 hr post dinner ones are between 5.8 and 7.2.

However, I have just started to lose weight cos I wasn't really eating quite enough so they put me on fast acting Novorapid, 2 units at lunch and dinner as well as Lantus. They told me I could eat more, and indeed HAD to eat more carbs e.g. rice, potatoes, so the Novorapid would have something to work on. So I did this, the first night I had rice, a normal portion, and 2 units and my sugars went up to 8.5. The next lunchtime I had 3 slices bread as opposed to 2 and 2 units and my sugars went up to 9.2! I am eating seeded bread, ideally Burgen although I couldn't get any this week so had to had something similar. Last night, I had pie, mash and beans (a normal portion of mash, rather than a tiny spoonful) with 4 units of Novorapid and it was still 8.1. The last time I had this is was around 7.1!

I called the diabetes clinic and they said just to up my dose (which I did last night) but its very frustrating as I thought the Novorapid would be a quick fix to eating more but it seems it isn't! 

I've just done my lunchtime sugar levels and they are 6.2 with having 2 units, however, I went back to just having 2 slices of bread because I wanted to see how the Novorapid would affect it, that is what my readings were before with just the Lantus. I guess it is just trial and error but it is very frustrating!!


----------



## Tanikit

Thesmith remember that as pregnancy progresses you need more insulin - so that is why a week or two back you could manage with just the Lantus and now you need the Novorapid too - and that is to keep your levels as they were - to drop them even further you would need even more Novorapid - and as the weeks go by even more and yet still even more (at least til around 36 weeks when for some reason you don't seem to need more til the end usually) It is frustrating as you keep adding only to get the same readings and then you have to add even more.


----------



## Pixelle

Hope everyone is doing okay :hugs:
The thing I have to keep reminding myself of is that now, at least I know I have GD and can manage it better than if I didn't know. 
Also, we all blame ourselves at some point but it's really not our fault. Slim, large, medium....all different people get GD. I know myself, it's hard to manage and we get bad days, but we all have support here and I'm mighty glad for it. None of my family seem too bothered by what I've been going through, maybe it's hard for them to understand. But the ladies on here have really helped and as long as we all support each other, all is good :flower:

Was going to reply to people individually on here but still getting over a bout of food poisoning! 

Slept most of the day and now can't sleep! Got a wedding to go to tomorrow so I hope I feel better.

Have a good weekend, ladies :flower:


----------



## fairygirl

Hope you're feeling better Pixelle! 
Celtic: thanks for that. 

Well yesterday my readings were all normal, I even had a glass of orange juice with my dinner. Today I am on before meals tests so we shall see.


----------



## Pixelle

Glad your readings have settled down fairygirl :hugs:

Feeling much better this morning....it's going to be a soggy wedding though!


----------



## fairygirl

Yup before breakfast was normal too. I hope it continues like this but I know over the next few weeks it could all change. 
Shame about the weather for the wedding, hope you have a lovely day xx


----------



## sarafused

Ive on day 3 of keeping a food and time diary for seeing the diabetic midwife on Friday. Oddly the past 2 nights Ive ate dinner earlier and my morning readings have improved, that had been around 5.7 and now the past 2 mornings back to 5.3. I really hope they continue on that track and maybe I wont need any medication.

The other thing Ive found is Ive just changed to sesame ryvita in the past couple of days instead of rye bread (which started to make my sugar rise) thats really made a huge difference.:thumbup: Ive been having 2 but Ive tried 3 for lunch today as I was really hungry.:thumbup:


----------



## sarafused

Is anyone still losing weight with their GD diet.

Because Ive had to start being very strict again Ive lost nearly 2lbs since Wednesday. I hadnt quite put on 7kg, Ill end up lighter if it keeps to this rate :haha:


----------



## fairygirl

I've stopped putting on weight over the 2 and a bit weeks of careful eating. Put on 19lbs, most of which piled on during August when I wasn't working! 

My levels are creeping up, my after meals one was high after breakfast yest and just within for other 2 meals. This mornings fasting level (11hrs since dinner) was 5.2 which is in acceptable range but higher than I've been. I wish they'd let me test before and after meals everyday not just one or the other.


----------



## thesmiths88

sarafused said:


> Is anyone still losing weight with their GD diet.
> 
> Because Ive had to start being very strict again Ive lost nearly 2lbs since Wednesday. I hadnt quite put on 7kg, Ill end up lighter if it keeps to this rate :haha:

Since being diagnosed at 28 weeks I didn't gain any weight and in the past couple of weeks I've lost a couple of lbs, but after they upped my insulin I've eaten a bit more so I've gained it again. However, I seem to be having to take more and more Novorapid to just stay still, so I've gone back to what I previously ate, so I might well lose it again! I had put on 1 stone 6lbs when I was diagnosed with GD.


----------



## bexyd31

Hi Everyone,

I hope you all survived the weekend ok :)

I had a really busy weekend, but no tears so thats a bonus LOL!

I'm still taking my novarapid before breakfast and before dinner, but its not really making any difference yet. I spoke to my diabetes midwife on Sat and upped my dose to 6ml which had no effect at all. She has suggested upping my dose by 2ml everyday until it starts to work - so this morning I had 8ml and still had a reading of 12.8 after one weetabix! :nope: So I am with you,TheSmiths88, it all feels a little frustrating! I wonder if I will ever have good readings again?? 

I'm guessing that 8ml of insulin is still a really little dose? :shrug: Does anyone else take Novarapid - how much is your current dose? 

In fact all of my morning and evening readings have been a little higher because I am introducing good carbs back in. I think I might speak to the dietician on Weds about different breakfast ideas - cereals seem to be really bad for me and I really don't have time to make scrambled eggs etc. Does anyone have any quick and easy ideas for brekkie?

However, my more positive news is the injections are getting much easier. And I have had a couple of slices of seeded bread for lunch over the past few days and have managed that well with readings of 6.9 and 7.5 :happydance: I have also have decided to start my Mat Leave 2 weeks early, so only have 3more weeks left at work :thumbup: I'm just getting too tired, fed up and too big! 

Its funny really, as I am not missing sugary treats at all - which I really thought I would! But I was absolutely craving a chinese last night.....All I wanted was Kung Po Chicken and Egg Fried Rice :wacko: I'm finding it hardest when I just don't have the energy to cook. And today I am absolutely starving - not sure if the baby is having a growth spurt! I have just eaten 1/2 carton chicken soup, a (very) small slice of seeded bread and a couple of slices of low fat cheese and I am still hungry! But I think I will wait 1/2 an hour to have my muller light :)

Sarafused - I had a BMI of 25 when I fell pregnant and I've put on 26lbs so far (eek!), 10lbs of which I put in my first trimester (I think it was my body preparing me to carry a great big bump again!!). But I'm not too worried as with both my previous pregnancies I put on over 3 stone and lost it all pretty quickly (apart from my lovely wobbly mummy tummy - oh the joys!). I'm not sure if I have lost weight since I started my GD diet as I don't have any scales in the house. I have the midwife tomorrow though, so I will find out then.

Glad you feeling better Pixelle and glad your readings are more settled Fairygirl. :hugs:


Sending you all big hugs :hugs:

Bexy x


----------



## Nyxxie

Hi! 

Just thought I would wade in and introduce myself here. I'm nearly 13 weeks along with my first baby. I was diagnosed with Impaired Glucose Tolerance back in March of this year. I got a lecture from my GP, and told to get off my butt and lose weight. I did just that. Lost nearly 2 stone in about 3 months. I should add that I still have about 6 stone to lose. :shhh:

Then I find out I'm pregnant. When I tell the GP I get fast tracked on to a diabetes nurse and also a specialist. (STILL) haven't actually seen a midwife, but that's whole new can of worms. 

I'm being treated as if I have GD. Better safe than sorry I suppose. I have to test my bloods for one meal a day. The usual routine - check before and then 1 hour after. At the moment, I am able to control it through diet alone. I'm basically eating the same as when I was losing weight. But I have included the odd slice of weight watchers wholemeal bread for breakfast, or a sandwich at lunch. So far so good. I've had 2 fasting blood tests done, and both have come back better than the Diabetes nurses results. (She's diabetic) And the for the second one my HBAC1 Levels were that of a person without diabetes. 

It hasn't been easy though. ALL I want to eat is macaroni and cheese- which is a big no no on my list. I've gone off meat completely. The smell of it makes me:sick: So that is a bit of a challenge. 

As this pregnancy progresses I'll probably be badgering you all for help and advice. I've already had the diabetes specialist tell me that a home birth is out of the question. (yeah right) Talk about bullying tactics. 

Hope everyone is happy and well today! :thumbup:


----------



## Claudia123

Hi ladies. I am so worried right now, as I did the glucose screening and it came back with a score of 131 and the cutoff is 130. I am from the US and I know things work differently. So now I have to go and do the three hour test. I know it wasn't that over, but I am still so worried about the potential complications.


----------



## fairygirl

Bex, glad the injections are getting easier and levels are improving.
Nix, I guess they are just keeping an eye on you and it is a good idea to go for a low gi, low fat, high fibre diet. Hopefully that will avoid further insulin resistance. 
Claudia, hope the next test comes back normal! 

Afm: my readings are getting higher, today is a after meals day and I was 8.2 after breakfast and 8.1 after lunch. I even ate exactly what the hospital told me to for lunch! Yet I'm still above my top limit of 7.8. Rubbishness! If it carries on I'll ring them Friday. I shall trial and error foods and do a couple of extra tests tomorrow after eating.


----------



## Pixelle

Hello ladies :flower:

Fully recovered from poisoning now, thank god! :lol:

Just wondering if anyone is still having symptoms? I had a few before I was diagnosed, such as weeing a lot, extreme tiredness and some dizzyness.

I'm still getting those now...and there's nothing come back from my bloods or anything so I think it must be the GD. I know tiredness is normal for this stage but I'm not sure this level is right.

I usually have restless nights but manage around 5 or 6 hours, then if I can, I'll sleep during the day....sometimes literally all day! Then I'll go to bed at 11pm and sleep right through. I have no motivation to do anything whatsoever.
I thought healthy diets were supposed to make you feel more energised?!

I have an appointment with consultant again tomorrow, so I'll discuss it then. Just wondered if anyone else has similar?

*Claudia:* It's normal to be worried. That doesn't mean it's going to be bad. Hopefully your results will come back ok. But if they don't, at least you'll know and can manage it with help from professionals. Good luck :)

*fairygirl*: I'm having the same. Even with my upped dose of metformin, my readings are increasing. Frustrating eh? :hugs:

*Nyxxie*: It's good that you're being treated early. You'll get used to it better and also it'll be better for baby and you. I know it's not a great thing to have but at least you're now aware and can get the help you need :)

*Bexyd31*: Glad the injections are getting easier. Sorry to hear about your levels...hope the insulin works for you soon.


----------



## fairygirl

Pixelle, I think sometimes we get in the habit of oversleeping and become sluggish because of it. Try setting yourself things to achieve each day so you are a bit more active. I feel faint and dizzy if I leave my inbetween meals snacks too late, my thirst is a bit better but still wee alot!


----------



## fairygirl

Followed all guidelines for dinner and got a 9.1! :grr: 
Does anyone find a high level throws the rest of the day off?


----------



## Claudia123

Thanks. Does anyone know if GD can be prevented? I just feel like maybe I did something to cause it. I know I shouldn't worry too much until my three hour test Saturday, but I can't help it.

I do have diabetes in my family, but have always figured I would be fine since I am of good weight.


----------



## sarafused

No it cant be prevented, its the placenta that causes the problems. Thats why anyone can get it although you are more prone if overweight or have a family history of diabetes.

Im getting a little nervous for my appointment on Friday. Ive managed to get my morning figures back in control with a combination of an earlier dinner and switching from bread to ryvita. Hopefully it means the hospital will be happy to let me carry on like this and follow up in a month. Really looking forward to the scan and doctors appointment in a week though. Still hoping we get to see the sex and I want to know whats likely to happen with induction this time.


----------



## bexyd31

Morning :flower:

Glad your over your food poisioning Pixelle, how yucky on top of everything else! :thumbup:

Sorry to hear your readings are high Fairy, don't worry, you are doing everything right - your body just can't manage the foods you should be able to eat. I can't seem to control mine at all this week - even with insulin :nope: 

Sara, you sound like you are doing so well - I hope the appointment is ok on Friday.

And welcome Claudia and Nyxxi :hugs:

I had 31 week midwife appointment yesterday. My tummy is now measuring as if I am full term :wacko:, I thought I had really grown over the last few weeks, check out my piccies. The first one is 27 weeks and second one was taken on Monday! Also, my blood pressure is up - its only 130/80 but I have been 100/60 since my first appointment. I have some swelling too and feel absolutly pants. So, midwife took some bloods for pre-eclampsia, I will find out results at GD clinic today. :wacko: Great!

I have found it really hard to manage any of my blood sugar readings this week and have increased my insulin to 10mls today. I am seeing consultant today so will wait and see what they say. 

I feel pretty awful most of the time too Pixelle and an not sure if it is the GD or pregnancy. Mainly, I feel EXHAUSTED most of the time, especially yesterday and today. I am working from home again this morning as I literally have not even got enough energy to put on my make-up, I wore my big sunglasses to drop my son off at school this morning! I feel dizzy and sick if I don't snack/eat meals at the right times of the day. And I do drink and wee quite alot too!


I am doing my very best not too get stressed about it all and am trying to focus on positives, but sometimes its bloody hard work!! But I just keep thinking that all of the finger pricking and injecting is worth it to keep my baby healthy (as she is squiggling around in side me :)) I can't wait until my baby girl is in my arms and I can have my body back to myself again, only 8 weeks to go............

Bexy x x
 



Attached Files:







27 weeks edit.jpg
File size: 126.9 KB
Views: 3









31 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pixelle

Good luck with your bloods Bexy. :flower:
The tiredness is horrible, isn't it?! But not too long to go now, and we'll be tired for better reasons! :)
I love your bump though! It looks beautiful :)

I had my consultant appointment yesterday. They've put me on insulin 4 times a day....Novorapid 3 times and Insulatard once overnight and I still have to take the metformin 4 times a day.
Got to check blood sugars 6 times a day again too.

I explained about being scared to eat because of the high levels and they told me not to be. They said under-eating is worse than having slightly high blood sugar. I need to have healthy snacks in between meals, if I feel hungry and to bulk up my main meals as my diet sheet is lacking!

I hate needles and pricking my fingers is bad enough but having to inject fills me with horror. Penny the diabetes MW was lovely and really put me at ease. I started the overnight insulin last night and although it took me time to gather up the courage to inject, it wasn't as bad as I thought it'd be. It hurt, well, stung really but my levels were so much better this morning!

I did my breakfast one without mishap too, so hopefully I'll get used to it pretty soon and my levels will be ok. 

Had a bit of a cry yesterday but am really trying to be positive. We're going shopping tonight for the last of the bits we need for baby so that'll cheer me up :)

Hope everyone is okay :)


----------



## fairygirl

We have had some very sad news. Baby is extremely ill (not GD related) and the prognosis is very poor.
I wish you girls the best and every happiness xxxx


----------



## kazzywazzy

fairygirl said:


> We have had some very sad news. Baby is extremely ill (not GD related) and the prognosis is very poor.
> I wish you girls the best and every happiness xxxx


Sorry to hear this fairgirl - i hope everything goes ok for you :hugs:


----------



## bexyd31

I am so sorry to hear this news Fairygirl - sending you big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Pixelle

Really sorry to hear the news :(

I hope you'll be okay :hugs:


----------



## Fifi61467

Oh fairygirl. How awful for you. I'm so so sorry this has happened. My thoughts are with you x


----------



## thesmiths88

My thoughts are with you at this awful time xxx


----------



## sarafused

Im really sorry Fairygirl :hugs:


----------



## bexyd31

Morning Everyone,

I was thinking about you all evening Fairygirl - I hope you are ok :hugs: I guess it has kinda helped me put everything else into perspective and made me realise how lucky I am.

I hope everyone else is ok too - sorry to hear your now having on insulin too Pixelle :hugs: I agree, Penny is so lovely, she spent ages with me practicing with the needle. It really does get easier, amazingly - suprisingly I'm kinda ok with injecting now lol :) 

My (very long) visit to the clinic on Weds went ok, I don't have pre-eclampsia :happydance: but they have picked up some sort of liver disfunction?? :shrug: My ALT count was high and I have had more bloods taken of which I am waiting the results. The consultant said my baby's growth was ok, obviously her tummy measurement was high, but that just showed that the diabetes was having some impact. 

They have increased my novorapid to 3 times a day and told me to take 14mls each time - and then increase by 4mls every two days until it works - its still made no impact yet, so I am increasing to 18mls today. I may have to start having the long lasting insulin from next week. They could not fit me into clinic next week :nope: so I have to phone Penny instead and go back on the 29th when I have another scan :) I just want to get to the right dose of insulin now so I can stop having the high blood sugars and chill out a bit.

A bit of good news is that I have been signed off work now, so have stopped working two weeks before my mat leave was due to start. I feel like a big weight been lifted off my shoulders - it was all getting too much; looking after my two boys, housework, dealing with GD and then work etc etc. My poor Hubby couldn't do much more either as he is back working 11-12hr shifts now the summer is over. So now, I can just concentrate on trying to get my GD under control and having a healthy, stress free pregnancy (once I've finished all the housework, dropped and picked up kids from school/activities, cooked tea, made sandwiches, done food shopping and all washing and ironing :dohh:)

Sending big hugs to you all - especially you Fairygirl :hugs: 

Bexy x x


----------



## Pixelle

I too had you in my thoughts, Fairygirl. I hope you're okay :hugs:

Glad your baby is ok and you don't have pre-eclampsia Bexy :flower:
Good luck for your blood results.
Great that you're not working now and can now concentrate on controlling the GD :)

Surprisingly I've found it quite easy to inject so far. I still don't like it but just have to grit my teeth and get on with it.
My levels have already come down, so the insulin seems to be working for now.

Had MW appointment yesterday and she was annoyed that no one at the hospital had written in my notes about now being on insulin. Also I've had protein in my urine for 3 weeks and higher BP but was told not to worry...she's annoyed about that too as they should have investigated apparently.

So now I'm being monitored for pre-eclampsia/hypertension which is a bit scary. My urine result should come back on Monday and we'll go from there.

It seems like every week something else happens! I've been feeling very anxious lately, constant worrying about everything from the state of our flat (trying to get people in to do some work but their schedules are tight and we only have 7 weeks - if they can't do it before then, I'll have to move out with baby for a week!) to what my next appointment with various health people will bring! I can't even seem to make a simple decision about anything!
It sounds silly though really, baring in mind what others are going through. 

Had an argument with the GP receptionist this morning. I handed in my prescription request for needles for the insulin and some more metformin, on Wednesday afternoon. As the hospital only supplied me with 5 needles, they're all used now, I was assured my prescription would be ready for this morning. It's not. I have to go back after 4.30 so I'll miss a dose of insulin at lunchtime.
Doesn't sound like a big deal but it's just so annoying. If it's not ready this afternoon I'll have to go without all weekend!

Haven't been getting a lot of sleep at night due to pain in my legs and hips so I'm emotional and grumpy...more than normal :lol:

We'll be sorting out the nursery at the weekend so hopefully that'll cheer me up or knacker me out :lol:

Sorry to go on....just don't really have anyone to talk to.

:hugs: to everyone.


----------



## thesmiths88

Hi Pixelle

Sorry to hear you're feeling a bit down :-(
Glad to hear the insulin is working for you - mine has seemed to steady out now I've been taking two types too.
I've had protein in my urine for a few weeks now too and I assume they must send it off to be analysed but I never hear anything - so am assuming everything is okay! My blood pressure is okay though.
I had the same thing with my GP reception - I needed the needles for the insulin but the hospital hadn't written a prescription for it - only a note saying I was only insulin, so they were saying I couldn't have the needles! I did manage to talk them round but I agree, its a pain.
Ditto with me re the pain in hips sleeping - I think I have SPD. Mine started around 20 weeks when I had pains in hips at night - midwife got me a brace which made no difference at all so I stopped using it. Over the past few days it has got worse - now getting very bad pains across groin/top of legs when I stand up (makes me hobble) and when I turn over in bed. Don't think there is anything they can do about it though - at least its only for a few more weeks!


----------



## CelticNiamh

fairygirl said:


> We have had some very sad news. Baby is extremely ill (not GD related) and the prognosis is very poor.
> I wish you girls the best and every happiness xxxx

Im so sorry :hugs: Im going to pray that baby pulls through you take care :hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

Pixelle you can reuse needles - while they say they are single use only, they really aren't and it is better not to miss a dose and rather use an older needle again (its only going into you so there is no risk of infection or transmitting diseases) While it is better to change needles often they can in fact be used over and over til blunt - the dose does though get more inaccurate the older the needle is.

Fairygirl thinking of you and keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## Claudia123

Well I had my three hour test yesterday and feel so emotional now. I am so worried about it. I made a mistake of googling it and didn't realize that the baby could now have birth defects because of this. I just can't take the stress of this. I am also so worrried about an enormous baby. I know it sounds like a silly thing to worry about, but I want a little baby, not a huge one.

I just can't believe this is happening. I am a healthy weight. I exercise, eat healthy. I can't believe it. I gained 20 pounds so far, but my doctor said I was right on track. I am taking this really hard.


----------



## natalie7

i had gd in my last pregnacy insulin dependant and my babs was perfect and only 6 12oz dont belive everything u read and hear x x


----------



## sarafused

Claudia, the stress from worrying is probably worse on the two of you than the potential GD. I would say the problems only arise from extreme cases where there is no medical intervention, diet control, monitoring etc etc.

I had GD with my first, just diet controlled. I was induced at 38+1 and he was 8lb 5oz, 52cm and pure muscle. Not a cm of baby fat on him, very tall and lean. He needed a tiny drop of formula during the first night but then he was fine apart from some jaundice which all babys can develop.

My appointment last Friday was honestly a waste of time. :nope: The nurse told me my diet was perfect and I ate very well and regular which was very important. The only downside was Ive been eating too much breakfast, turns out the "allowance" is only one weetabix, not two. Luckily Ive cut down on that and still been full enough on it.

My morning level is now hanging around 5.4 so I shall see the doctor on Wednesday and see what happens next. They may want to put me on one dose of evening insulin. I asked the nurse and they prefer not to do the tablets here but I may fight my corner on this considering my other values are still perfect. I guess it also depends on how big baby is looking at the scan the doctor does, really hoping baby will finally show the gender though! :haha:


----------



## bexyd31

Good Morning Ladies :flower:

I hope everyone is well today - your still in my thoughts Fairygirl, I spent some time reading through your journal this morning, I am so sorry you are going through this....sending you big hugs :hugs:

I'm feeling ok today, although really really tired after what turned out to be a pretty busy weekend. I'm still really struggling to keep my blood sugar under control. My fasting levels are creeping up during the day and my after meal readings are still in the 8's - although this is an improvement. I wonder if I do now need a long lasting insulin - I will ring Penny (the diabetes midwife) on weds and speak to her about it. 

I still have not heard anything about my follow up blood tests (ALT levels) so am assuming that its ok. :shrug:

I hope your ok Claudia123, I think it is perfectly normal to feel emotional at this stage....I hope you get a good result from your GTT, but if not at least you will have been diagnosed in plenty of time and will get the best possible treatment. Try not to worry from your googling (we've all done it!), my midwife did say to me that if you have had your 20 week anomly scan and everything seemed ok, then it was unlikely that the GD will cause any birth defects at this stage. And please remember, you are not responsible for your GD through your lifestyle choices - your placental hormones are stopping your insulin from working. Let us know how you get on :hugs:

Sorry to hear your in pain with SPD thesmiths88, but glad your insulin is leveling things out for you :)

Thanks for sharing that info about needles with us Tanikit :flower:, thats useful info to know as GP's can make getting prescriptions difficult!

Hey Pixelle :flower:, hope you had a nice weekend sorting out your nursery - its good to have some time to focus on the nice bits of being pregnant and the whole reason you are going through this :) I hope you are getting on ok with the insulin and are still finding your levels are improving. Easy for me to say I know, but try not to stress to much about your flat as its no good for your blood sugar levels! :hugs: I hope you get a good result from your Pre-eclampsia test today - let us know how you get on :hugs:

Thank you all for your support and advice on this thread, it makes such a difference to be able share my thoughts with others who understand :hugs:

Love Bexy x x


----------



## bexyd31

sarafused said:


> Claudia, the stress from worrying is probably worse on the two of you than the potential GD. I would say the problems only arise from extreme cases where there is no medical intervention, diet control, monitoring etc etc.
> 
> I had GD with my first, just diet controlled. I was induced at 38+1 and he was 8lb 5oz, 52cm and pure muscle. Not a cm of baby fat on him, very tall and lean. He needed a tiny drop of formula during the first night but then he was fine apart from some jaundice which all babys can develop.
> 
> My appointment last Friday was honestly a waste of time. :nope: The nurse told me my diet was perfect and I ate very well and regular which was very important. The only downside was Ive been eating too much breakfast, turns out the "allowance" is only one weetabix, not two. Luckily Ive cut down on that and still been full enough on it.
> 
> My morning level is now hanging around 5.4 so I shall see the doctor on Wednesday and see what happens next. They may want to put me on one dose of evening insulin. I asked the nurse and they prefer not to do the tablets here but I may fight my corner on this considering my other values are still perfect. I guess it also depends on how big baby is looking at the scan the doctor does, really hoping baby will finally show the gender though! :haha:

Hey Sarafused,

Glad your to see your managing your GD so well with - I can't seem to go near weetabix anymore unless I want a reading of over 13, which is a shame as I was eating one with a banana every morning before I was diagnosed! :)

I hope your doctors appointment goes well on Weds, and you finally find out whether you have a little boy or girl - how exciting!!!!

Bexy x x


----------



## sarafused

Im another one in the insulin brigade!

Just a very small amount of long acting for night time, Im starting at 8 units and seeing how that goes now. Its actually not painful at all. I see the doctor again in 3 weeks for another growth scan then at 38 weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## Pixelle

Hello ladies :flower:

Not posted on thread for a little while as had a bit of a hectic time and also been feeling crap about the GD, so didn't want to come and moan! :lol:

Had an appointment for the clinic today but just had a phonecall telling me that it's manic over there and to phone Penny (Diabetes MW) for a telephone consultation. Suits me fine....I've had to go there for the past 4 weeks so a week off is great! :lol:

All my levels are now controlled and mostly below 7.8, 1 hour after meals. A few have crept slightly over after dinner so she's upped my insulin to 6ml before dinner, just to pre-empt them going too high again. Still on 4ml for morning, lunch and overnight. And still on Metformin tablets 2 times a day.
Pleased with how it's going and I find I can eat "normal" food, if I check the labels closely.

Craving Fajitas at the moment and they have no effect on my blood sugar so am very happy about that! :lol:

Not heard anything about my urine coming back (re pre-eclampsia) so I assume everything is fine. Got MW appointment next week so will discuss then :thumbup:

Had a nightmare at the GP surgery yesterday. Put in a repeat prescription for test strips and Metformin on Thursday as I knew I'd be running out Monday night. Went to pick it up yesterday and it wasn't done because they couldn't find the letter from the clinic as to what dose etc. I was fuming and left to stand there for 40 minutes while they tried to sort it out!
In the end it got sorted but it's not the 1st time I've had problems with prescriptions being signed off...it's such a pain!

SPD is here with a vengeance! Tried getting a GP appointment but they want me to speak with MW next week, rather than GP. I was in agony at the weekend and could barely walk and sitting was painful too! It seems to have calmed down a bit today, could be because I haven't been out yet and down the 3 flights of stairs! :lol:

Got my next growth scan next week as Penny brought it forward a week. Looking forward to seeing little one again and seeing if anything has changed. My OH can't take the time off work (he won't get paid) so my Mum is coming with me....that should be an experience! :lol:

Thank you for the info about the needles *Tanikit*....useful to know :)

*Bexy*: I hope your conversation with Penny works out ok and your levels start to come down. I'd presume they'd up your insulin by a couple of ml's if your levels are still above 8....hopefully they sort it out for you :)

*Sarafused*: Good luck with the insulin. Mine doesn't hurt anymore now I'm used to it :lol: 

Hope everyone is okay and managing, whether on diet or meds :flower:


----------



## kirmal12

Hi Ladies, I haven't read the whole thread but i would like to put a few minds at rest if i can. I had GD but it wasn't picked up until i was 34 weeks pregnant (should have been picked at 28 weeks, doctors cock up!!). It was only picked up because LO was measuring big, anyway i controlled mine with healthy eating. I was told i needed to be induced at 38 weeks because he was so "big". I was terrified he was going to be huge and have problems after the birth. In the end he was 8lb8 (so not huge)and required a little formula straight away to get his levels up after that nothing at all and i went straight back to normal soon as the cord was cut!.

Don't worry to much ladies i know it's hard but the only real possible complications come when you have diabetes anyway and only then it becomes a problem if it's not controlled, stop googling!. Good luck and enjoy your last few weeks of rest because that's something you wont get for a while!!


----------



## kazzywazzy

Kirmal12, thanks so much for your reassuring post!! I'm pleased everything worked out well for you. :thumbup:

Good advice about not googling too!


----------



## Pixelle

Thank you Kirmal12. That's very reassuring :)

Just a note, I won't be induced because of a big baby. But I won't be allowed to go over 39 weeks due to unexplained stillbirth and complications etc in my particular NHS trust, after 39 weeks.

Your info is reassuring though, so thank you again :flower:


----------



## kirmal12

Good luck ladies, i'll probably hear from you in "baby" soon enough xx


----------



## Pixelle

Just wanted to say, hope everyone is doing ok! :flower:


----------



## bambikate

Hello ladies can I join you all for some support? I posted over in 3rd tri but just saw this post and it's answered so many of my questions. I had a very large baby (10lb 8.5oz) and although I don't have family history or high BMI I'm being sent tomorrow for a glucose tolerance test at the hospital - part of me is looking forward to getting a definate answer because I was adamant I had undiagnosed GD with my first as she was so bloated and puffy when she was born. My MW hadn't noticed my previous birthweight until now when I mentioned it because she wasn't the one that booked me in so she said I should have been having consultant led care and already had this test by now! 

Anyway got a bit teary now it's sunk in that I might have it, they mentioned inducing at 38 weeks and I really wanted a waterbirth or homebirth! 

Hope everyones OK just spent 20 minutes reading all your posts on here, very helpful and reassuring. Wish me luck fro tomorrow lol xx


----------



## Pixelle

Welcome bambikate :flower:

Good luck! I know you're worried about having GTT but at least you'll get a definitive answer :) If you are diagnosed with it, there's lots of support here and once it's being managed by your care team, it does get easier to deal with :)

In regards to induction, I wanted a waterbirth but due to GTT and other rubbish medical problems, I can't. I was pretty upset about it but now I've got used to it. Afterall, it's all for the best for baby :)

I wish you luck for tomorrow :flower:

------------------------

I have my 2nd growth scan tomorrow, so please keep your fingers crossed that baby is still measuring ok :)

My Mum is coming with me, so that'll be an experience! :lol:


----------



## kazzywazzy

Good luck with the scan Pixelle :flower:


----------



## Pixelle

Thank you!

I've been up since 4am as I couldn't sleep. Got sooo many things on my mind but didn't think I'd be worried about the scan as the last one was ok. Seems I have a mixture of stuff in my head and need to get a grip! :lol:


----------



## Pixelle

I had my scan. The last one as they don't want to scan me again as baby is measuring well. He's slightly lower than average at the moment, but all his measurements are good :)
I've got to see the obstetrician at 36 weeks for an induction date, which will be around 39 weeks, if baby isn't here before then!

My morning insulin has been put up to 5ml but they're very happy with the way I'm managing the GD.

Hope everyone else is ok :flower:


----------



## bexyd31

Hey Everyone,

Sorry I've been a bit quiet - been having a really busy couple of weeks and today is the first time I've had an opportunity to write anything.

I'm ok - well actually, no I'm not, feeling very tearful today! :cry:

I went to my diabetes clinic yesterday. My first appointment with diabetes consultant went well - she seemed happy with how I am managing so far by just upping the insulin (which seems to be every 3/4 days or so) everytime my tolerance lowers. I'm still injecting 3 times a day and am now taking 30mls at breakfast, 10mls at lunch and 22mls at dinner. I'm still having random highs every couple of days, but the consultant said this was normal and just due to my placenta hormones increasing as my pregnancy progressing. And unless I have another couple of morning fasting highs she did not want me to start on long lasting insulin.

Then I had to wait to go onto my growth scan...... My baby girl is sooo chubby we could see wrinkles on the back of her neck :( They are estimating that she is weighing in at a whopping 6.5lbs - thats a 2.4lb growth in 3 weeks :( The scan lady was a bit panicky as all her measurements were off the centile scale (apart from my amniotic fluid which has decreased thankfully) and I had to go back and see the obstetrician straight away. They have decided to bring me in for CTG monitoring twice a week from 36 weeks to make sure she is doing ok in there....but are still keeping my c-section date as 39 weeks as they feel the longer we can keep her in the better. They are also going to check my liver function weekly as my last lot of blood tests came back ok, but borderline for Obstetric cholestasis.

I, on the other hand, don't feel like the longer we can keep her in the better. I feel like I am failing her and I'm not doing a good job looking after her in my tummy. I honestly can't do any more with my diet, exercise and insulin - I hate GD, its awful :cry: If she carrries on growing at this rate I am expecting to have a 11.5lb baby. I know it is my hospital's policy to induce/c-section at 39 weeks, but if I was living 20 miles away she would be coming at 38 weeks, and I know some trusts don't let GD women go past 37 weeks. And today, I just keep freaking out about her lung development, placenta calcification and all sorts. I know that all the things I am thinking are very rare, but I think my blinking hormones are stopping me being rational! I don't think it helps that I am not sleeping well either. 

So, feeling really crappy today.....hopefully I will feel better as the day goes on! 

Hope everyone else is ok...... Glad your scan went well Pixelle - thats fab news!! (I might have been sat next to you waiting for my scan yesterday....I was in there at about 4.20pm??) and welcome to the new ladies :hugs:

Sorry for the rant, hope to be more positive next time I post :)

Bexy x x


----------



## Pixelle

Awww Bexy :hugs:
Sorry you feel so down. GD is a nightmare, I guess I'm lucky that I'm on minimum insulin etc.

It probably is better for baby to stay in as long as possible, I know it might not seem that way due to potential complications etc but I guess they know what they're talking about. If you're really concerned, maybe you could speak to the obstetrician again? Tell them your fears and maybe they can help you?
I'm probably not being much help, sorry :flower:

You're not failing your little one at all. You're doing everything you can to help her as far as I can see. It's just the stupid GD, which you don't really have any control over as far as your body is concerned! I guess at least they're trying to help you and upping the insulin should help too.
Also remember, the weights and measurements etc are a guideline, they're in no way exact. I know that might not help much but lots of ladies are told they're going to have a big baby and it turns out they don't.

I'm being checked for liver function because of severe itching, I'll get the results soon for Obstetric cholestasis, so I know what you're going through there.

I was with my mum yesterday, we arrived about 4.20 so you probably did see me! I was in such a rush to get there, I forgot my notes :lol: So was slightly stressed out! My mum isn't the most reassuring person in the world so that was stressing me out too :lol: As it was, I had to wait 40 minutes to be scanned so needn't have rushed about trying to get through traffic! 

I hope you'll be okay Bexy. If you ever want to rant/talk, you can PM me. I can't promise I'll be helpful as I'm crap at advice etc :lol: but I'll listen to you :hugs:

----------------------------------------------------------

I feel a bit bad about my happier news as I know others aren't as lucky as me. Though to be honest, the past month has been the worst for me. I'm still being monitored for hypertension/pre-eclampsia, have had protein in my urine for 5 weeks, have SPD (finally been referred to physio today) and now being tested for Obstetric cholestasis! I'm still worried about the GD as it can get worse but I'm trying to stay stress free! 
Our buying a house has fallen through so we won't be buying for at least 6 months now. I may have to move out temporarily for 2 weeks with baby when he's born, as our flat needs doing up and the guys coming to do it might not be here before baby is born.....moan/whinge/moan! I know it's all inconsequential when it comes to health of baby but it's one of many things on my mind. Just got to try and see the positive things I guess :)

Hope everyone else is okay :flower:


----------



## bexyd31

Hey Everyone,

Sorry I've been a little quiet lately - I think I have been really struggling these past couple of weeks and haven't really felt in a BNB mood - I feel more like I'm a medical experiment than a pregnant lady lol!

Thank you for all of your support and your lovely reply Pixelle :hugs:. Poor you too, sending over some big big:hugs:, you sound like your having a really difficult time. So sorry to hear about your house falling through, thats really pants. Any news on your OC and PE?? I hope the physio is helping with your SPD too. Hopefully your GD is still being controlled? The good news is we don't have too much longer to go :) And, it was you then last week at the scan, I was sat right next to you with my mum too....maybe I should have said Hello! x x 

My GD is still all over the place - I've had two hypo's one on Sunday and one when I was in town on my own yesterday (very scary) so have decreased my morning insulin today from 42mls to 40 mls and guess what....I have had a high after breakfast again (which was one slice of soya and linseed toast with hummous on it - random for brekkie I know but its what I fancied)! 

I can't get hold of Penny (Diabetic midwife) so have left a message for her to call me. And from now on I am carrying dextrose tablets with me everywhere!!!! I am still getting at least one random blood sugar high each day (??) and I know I can't eat enough for what my body needs right now without having highs. The last two nights I have woken up at 4am starving and had to get up and eat a banana and have a glass of milk!! I am seeing Diabetic Team next weds at clinic, so maybe they will have some bright ideas of what to do next.....

Also my hands started to REALLY REALLY itch from yesterday, so am just about to go to the GP's and get another blood test to see if I know if my ALT levels have increased and I whether I now need treatment for Obstetric cholestasis.

Still, being postive after my trip into town yesterday, I know have all that I need to pack mine and LO's hospital bags so will do that this PM and I sorted out LO's nursery this week too, washed all her clothes (and packed away all the little newborn vests etc as I know they wont fit her LOL!). I still need to find curtains/decoration for her room though - I can't seem to find any I like. 

So I am feeling a little more organised for her arrival, I really can't wait :happydance:

Hope everyone else is doing ok :flower:

Bexy x x


----------



## Pixelle

Hey Bexy :flower:

Sorry you're still not feeling great :hugs:
I was at clinic yesterday and on the board it said Penny was away....so maybe that's why you can't get hold of her?
There was someone else in covering for her though, so maybe you could ring the main number and speak to someone?

With regards to hypos and highs, I've had a few hypos and some highs but they've just discharged me from clinic! The consultant did say that if I was concerned I should phone Penny but that all in all, my Blood Sugars are ok on average and that a hypo or high here or there isn't going to harm baby. I have had high results at least once a day but with my insulin being put up that has sorted it out, then I got hypos and had to eat chocolate! She did explain that sometimes body needs more sugar etc and to up insulin by 1 or 2 ml's at next dose to counteract the high. Not sure I'm making sense but that's what she's told me to do now I'm not going to clinic anymore.

I understand how worrying it is but I've rationalised it in my mind now. It's not like I'm eating KFC and McDonalds every day....or even anything high fat/sugar etc. A high once a day isn't going to make much difference, as long as the rest of the readings are ok and I'm getting enough to eat. Now I'm more aware about what I can and can't eat, I try to stick to it but sometimes something "safe" will shoot my readings up....and there's nothing I can do about it except plan the rest of my days meals properly. Maybe I'm not being much help to you but in my mind, it helps me get through the highs and days :)

Good luck with the clinic and with the Obstetric Cholestasis :hugs:

Really glad you're feeling positive about your baby's arrival and have things ready :) I'm trying to find curtains too but can't seem to see any I like! :lol:

As for me, like I said, I've been discharged from clinic so that's a positive. I still need to see the obstetrician in 2 weeks time to sort out an induction date.

I had my blood results back on Friday and my midwife called me telling me I had to go to the hospital straight away. That really scared me!
I was strapped to a monitor for an hour and they asked me loads of questions etc. Baby is okay though and they wanted me to have repeat bloods this week, which is what I've been doing today.
My bloods last week did show raised ALT or something but they wanted to wait a week before testing again.

Had a complete meltdown when seeing the midwife today. 2 of them tried both arms to get blood but they couldn't do it so told me I had to go to the general hospital to get them done, today. Baby has also moved position and is slightly back to back....not great but there is time for him to move :)

I was crying like an idiot at my appointment! :lol: I think I've had enough of problems now and just want everything to be ok, just for once!
I really hate going to the general. My Dad died there 18 months ago after a long battle with cancer, so I was there every day for nearly a year and going there now just brings it all back....I very nearly didn't go but had to put on a brave face for the sake of my baby.
Anyway, I get my results tomorrow, so we'll see if I have OC then.

Pre-eclampsia is still being monitored, though my BP has come down, so that's another positive!

Still not been contacted by physio yet. SPD is really hurting me now! My friend is bringing over some crutches for me to try tomorrow, so hopefully that will help.

I can't wait for baby to arrive! Still no where near organised. I'm doing my hospital bag this weekend and getting the last bits and pieces but the flat is still a complete mess as we're still waiting for the work to be done. I just have to try to be patient I guess!
Really, really want baby's room sorted though. Might suggest to OH that we finish it this weekend, workmen or no workmen!

That was an epic post! :lol: It's made me feel a bit better though, getting it all out :)


----------



## kazzywazzy

Hi All,

I have been following this thread for a while as I have had mild GD which i have been controlling through diet. 

I havent read the postings over the last week or so, as i have given birth to a beautiful baby boy called Thomas! He arrived a little early at 36.4 weeks but is doing really well. He had a number of blood sugar tests since birth and these have all come back fine. I just wanted to share some positive news with you all, as i can remember how worrying GD can be. It wasnt easy controlling my diet, but it all turned out good!

Good luck to all you ladies and stay positive! xxxx


----------



## bexyd31

Pixelle said:


> Hey Bexy :flower:
> 
> Sorry you're still not feeling great :hugs:
> I was at clinic yesterday and on the board it said Penny was away....so maybe that's why you can't get hold of her?
> There was someone else in covering for her though, so maybe you could ring the main number and speak to someone?
> 
> With regards to hypos and highs, I've had a few hypos and some highs but they've just discharged me from clinic! The consultant did say that if I was concerned I should phone Penny but that all in all, my Blood Sugars are ok on average and that a hypo or high here or there isn't going to harm baby. I have had high results at least once a day but with my insulin being put up that has sorted it out, then I got hypos and had to eat chocolate! She did explain that sometimes body needs more sugar etc and to up insulin by 1 or 2 ml's at next dose to counteract the high. Not sure I'm making sense but that's what she's told me to do now I'm not going to clinic anymore.
> 
> I understand how worrying it is but I've rationalised it in my mind now. It's not like I'm eating KFC and McDonalds every day....or even anything high fat/sugar etc. A high once a day isn't going to make much difference, as long as the rest of the readings are ok and I'm getting enough to eat. Now I'm more aware about what I can and can't eat, I try to stick to it but sometimes something "safe" will shoot my readings up....and there's nothing I can do about it except plan the rest of my days meals properly. Maybe I'm not being much help to you but in my mind, it helps me get through the highs and days :)
> 
> Good luck with the clinic and with the Obstetric Cholestasis :hugs:
> 
> Really glad you're feeling positive about your baby's arrival and have things ready :) I'm trying to find curtains too but can't seem to see any I like! :lol:
> 
> As for me, like I said, I've been discharged from clinic so that's a positive. I still need to see the obstetrician in 2 weeks time to sort out an induction date.
> 
> I had my blood results back on Friday and my midwife called me telling me I had to go to the hospital straight away. That really scared me!
> I was strapped to a monitor for an hour and they asked me loads of questions etc. Baby is okay though and they wanted me to have repeat bloods this week, which is what I've been doing today.
> My bloods last week did show raised ALT or something but they wanted to wait a week before testing again.
> 
> Had a complete meltdown when seeing the midwife today. 2 of them tried both arms to get blood but they couldn't do it so told me I had to go to the general hospital to get them done, today. Baby has also moved position and is slightly back to back....not great but there is time for him to move :)
> 
> I was crying like an idiot at my appointment! :lol: I think I've had enough of problems now and just want everything to be ok, just for once!
> I really hate going to the general. My Dad died there 18 months ago after a long battle with cancer, so I was there every day for nearly a year and going there now just brings it all back....I very nearly didn't go but had to put on a brave face for the sake of my baby.
> Anyway, I get my results tomorrow, so we'll see if I have OC then.
> 
> Pre-eclampsia is still being monitored, though my BP has come down, so that's another positive!
> 
> Still not been contacted by physio yet. SPD is really hurting me now! My friend is bringing over some crutches for me to try tomorrow, so hopefully that will help.
> 
> I can't wait for baby to arrive! Still no where near organised. I'm doing my hospital bag this weekend and getting the last bits and pieces but the flat is still a complete mess as we're still waiting for the work to be done. I just have to try to be patient I guess!
> Really, really want baby's room sorted though. Might suggest to OH that we finish it this weekend, workmen or no workmen!
> 
> That was an epic post! :lol: It's made me feel a bit better though, getting it all out :)

Hey Pixelle,

Thats fab news about being discharged from clinic, you sound like you are doing so well with your GD. You really did make me feel better when I read your post this morning :flower: Your right, it is about putting GD into context, I can't help it if a banana sends me high when its been fine the day before!....I need to stop flipping out so much :wacko:. I'll bet you'll pleased to have the whole of your wednesday afternoons back! 

I do remember that Penny said she was going away now, I'll call the office number to see if I can have a chat with someone else. After having another hypo yesterday lunchtime, I seem to have managed to level my blood sugars out today - ok, the reduction of my insulin meant I had an 8.1 after dinner last night and a breakfast reading of 8.7 but I just have to think thats not major highs and what else am I meant to do??:shrug:

I wonder when your induction date will be :), I'm already booked in for my c-section on the 10 Nov, unless they decide that I need to go in earlier or my LO decides to make her own entrance into the world! (although I can't see that happening ;)) Don't worry, you have plenty of time for your LO to move around - if your SPD will allow you too try and spend some time on all fours, that can really help them to turn around.

It must of been a day of not getting blood out as the practice nurse at my GP's butchered me yesterday! Not nice is it, considering all of the other pricking and injecting we have to do anyway lol! I think its completely normal for you to have a day of tears, especially as you have so much going on for you right now :hugs: I hope your midwife were super supportive and kind to you. And I'm sorry the general has such painful memories for you :hugs:

I cant imagine having SPD on top of everything else, I hope you get to see physio soon and crutches help a little :)

My nursery curtains/decorations are still proving a challenge...after a morning searching online there is nothing I like (that does not cost over £200!) I thought because I already have two boys I would love decorating my little girls room.....but I've realised I am really not too keen on pink lol! And everything is blinking pink! It is quite nice though sorting through her bits and getting everything ready, and if you are looking for some nice bargains you might want to have a look in TK Maxx.... I picked up a babasling I wanted for £17 instead of £49.99 in mothercare! I also picked up a changing mat and some super-cute bibs too. 

Its really not long for us both now :) I've told my hubby I want him to feed me a galaxy caramel as soon as the cord is cut LOL!

Take care,

Bexy x x


----------



## bexyd31

kazzywazzy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following this thread for a while as I have had mild GD which i have been controlling through diet.
> 
> I havent read the postings over the last week or so, as i have given birth to a beautiful baby boy called Thomas! He arrived a little early at 36.4 weeks but is doing really well. He had a number of blood sugar tests since birth and these have all come back fine. I just wanted to share some positive news with you all, as i can remember how worrying GD can be. It wasnt easy controlling my diet, but it all turned out good!
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies and stay positive! xxxx

Thanks Kazzywazzy, and congratulations! I bet he is scrummy and you are on cloud 9 :) Thanks for updating us, its lovely hear that all is well with you both.

Bexy x


----------



## sarafused

Congratulations Kazzy! 

Sorry to hear you other ladies are having a few problems. On the plus side this GD is short term and will all be forgotten once baby arrives. They are worth it! :winkwink:

Im getting on well with my night time insulin now. Ive learnt the art of checking my blood sugar just before I have it, then adding an extra 2 units if its a bit higher. I only have to check day figures once a week which my fingers are thankful for, Im doing it today but I have a feeling my daytime figures may just have started sneaking past the limits.

Ive got another hospital check tomorrow. I wonder how much little monkey has grown in 3 weeks. Ill be asking the doctor for another internal check, Ive had constant period and backache since yesterday morning thats not shifting with paracetamol. I was 4cm at 32 weeks and Ive a feeling Im going to pop early. If I dont Im probably looking at an induction at 38+4, as Ill get another hospital check the day before. Thats what they did with my first son, checked over one day and in the next.


----------



## Mystique26

Hi ladies. I hope you dont mind me dropping by. I was tested for OGTT yesterday because of sugar trace of +3 in my uring test 2 days ago. Im going back to the doctors next week for a follow up. WHat also worries me is that diabetes runs in my family which maybe made me more prone to GD.


----------



## andrea675

Hi,

Hope everything is making a bit more sense for you now and you feel a bit more reassured. I was diagnosed with GD with my daughter, who is nearly four. I was a really late diagnosis at 35 weeks and only did sugar monitoring and diet for a couple of weeks ( I was induced just before 39 weeks due to BP which had been a problem throughout pregnancy). I'm only 5 ft tall and was terrified that dd would be HUGE- she was a rather nice 7lb 3oz! 

One of the worries mentioned was about only being diagnosed late in the 2nd trimester. GD only tends to develop later in pregnancy as the hormonal changes cause increasing insulin resistance and too much sugar can get over to the baby. Insulin resistance is normal in pregnancy, just for some of us we already have risk factors for diabetes (I have PCOS and a family history). 

You might only need to make minor changes to your diet to control ( I mourned the loss of chocolate badly with dd! But that was the only thing I changed and I was diet controlled).

I am pregnant again, 36 weeks now and this time I was captured early by the diabetic midwife who imposed the chocolate ban at 16 weeks! I needed insulin this time from 24 weeks and this largely controlled my sugars, although baby measuring a bit bigger this time. The diabetic team that I am under have been great, really helpful and reassuring. 

As for big babies, the key is to stop too much sugar getting over to the baby. Most women with GD have regular growth scans in the 3rd trimester to check the babys growth - my hospital do them every two weeks from 28 weeks. I am booked for induction at 38 weeks as baby is measuring big - I was also keen to be induced early and have pushed for this. Many women with GD have normal size babies and natural births. 

Hope this helps!

Andrea


----------



## andrea675

Edit - being dumb newbie and replied to old post - d'oh - sorry!

Andrea


----------



## CelticNiamh

Good post though :thumbup:

I had my appointment on Tuesday and was kept in after my blood sugars came back high, so they had me check my sugars my self and they took blood before and after meal over 24 hours my poor arms :dohh: luckily enough bloods came back good but as this is my 5th pregnancy and I was on insulin at 24 weeks last time and my diabetic midwife thought that I will be on insulin at my next appointment she has me ready to go. 

Im doing ok on the diet, but it is hard work! I was so hungry in the hospital the meals were so tiny and spaced apart. kinda think thats why they were so good LOL 

strange thing was my monitor read higher readings than what blood showed, but they do say blood test is more acurate. Im just hoping they did not mess up as there was about 6 of us all having the same blood test! 

Im really excited though, just booked a 3d scan for the 5th going to find out gender as well. :happydance:


----------



## andrea675

Hi Niamh,

We found out at 20 weeks this time, took our dd who burst into tears and told the sonographer that she didn't want a boy! Thankfully she is getting used to the idea - keep telling her she won't have to share her clothes, more bathroom time as a teenager etc etc :haha:

I've found I've been a lot more hungry this time, altho this week I've just felt fairly nauseous with food, am so big and uncomfy now, but much more chilled for finishing work and not having to rush! Not long now.............

Andrea


----------



## Pixelle

Hello ladies :flower:

Just thought I'd pop in this thread to see how everyone is doing?

My levels seem to have gone way down in the last week or so. I saw the diabetic team last week and they said it's normal for levels to go down in the last few weeks of pregnancy. 
Had a few hypo's but just have to make sure I carry chocolate or something around with me.

I got my induction date last week. I'm booked in for 3rd November....so less than a week to go!

Really, really scared but hoping baby is going to be okay and there are no lasting effects from the GD.

Hope everyone is okay :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

andrea675 said:


> Hi Niamh,
> 
> We found out at 20 weeks this time, took our dd who burst into tears and told the sonographer that she didn't want a boy! Thankfully she is getting used to the idea - keep telling her she won't have to share her clothes, more bathroom time as a teenager etc etc :haha:
> 
> I've found I've been a lot more hungry this time, altho this week I've just felt fairly nauseous with food, am so big and uncomfy now, but much more chilled for finishing work and not having to rush! Not long now.............
> 
> Andrea

ooh I did that when my mum had my brother, but it didnt last long we loved him after that :haha: I have been given 2 more weeks diet controlled and if my levels dont come down then insulin, Im ok with that what ever is best for baby makes me happy. Im am still starving, I eat very little and often and if I dont have my snack before bed I wake up in the middle of the night starving. Im trying to advoid keytones and I know if I get any strictor on my diet I will get them, its a hard balancing act. 

I also ordered a new meter my old one might be reading a little higher than it should best thing is it was free as well whoo hoo.



Pixelle said:


> Hello ladies :flower:
> 
> Just thought I'd pop in this thread to see how everyone is doing?
> 
> My levels seem to have gone way down in the last week or so. I saw the diabetic team last week and they said it's normal for levels to go down in the last few weeks of pregnancy.
> Had a few hypo's but just have to make sure I carry chocolate or something around with me.
> 
> I got my induction date last week. I'm booked in for 3rd November....so less than a week to go!
> 
> Really, really scared but hoping baby is going to be okay and there are no lasting effects from the GD.
> 
> Hope everyone is okay :)

very best of luck with the induction, hopefully cervix is ready to go and it wont take much to get labour going, try not to worry about effects on baby you have controlled your levels and followed the diet so baby will be fine, this is my 5th pregnancy and I have had GD on all of them insulin on two and apart from some low sugars after birth which were easily fixed they are fine healthy children.


----------



## sarafused

Pixelle said:


> I got my induction date last week. I'm booked in for 3rd November....so less than a week to go!
> 
> Really, really scared but hoping baby is going to be okay and there are no lasting effects from the GD.
> 
> Hope everyone is okay :)

Ohhh we are likely having our babies on the same day! :thumbup:

I had a hospital appointment on Wednesday and they estimated baby was about 3.7kg already. So they had me in today just to monitor the heartbeat and activity for half an hour. I go back on Tuesday for another monitor and doctor follow up. Ill be induced Wednesday or then Thursday if they have no room. Im really ready for it now! :happydance:

The induction bit doesnt worry me as I was induced last time and had my son the first day with no intervention or heavy medication/epidural!


----------



## Newky

Hi ladies, for those of you who tried diet control before being put on metformin, at what point did they decide that you should go on the tablets? This is my tenth day monitoring my glucose levels and so far I have had 3 high readings (been monitoring 4 times a day). They arn't terribly high (7.2, 7.4 & 8.2), and I can guess what's caused a couple of them (too much bread!). I have an appoinment with the diabetic midwife and dietician on Tuesday, do you think they will suggest trying metformin? I know being put on the tablets isn't exactly the worst thing that could happen, but it will restrict my labour choices and mean that I won't be able to go over my due date. I was really hoping that I would be able to control this by diet only. Every time I get a high reading I feel like a failure :cry:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Newky said:


> Hi ladies, for those of you who tried diet control before being put on metformin, at what point did they decide that you should go on the tablets? This is my tenth day monitoring my glucose levels and so far I have had 3 high readings (been monitoring 4 times a day). They arn't terribly high (7.2, 7.4 & 8.2), and I can guess what's caused a couple of them (too much bread!). I have an appoinment with the diabetic midwife and dietician on Tuesday, do you think they will suggest trying metformin? I know being put on the tablets isn't exactly the worst thing that could happen, but it will restrict my labour choices and mean that I won't be able to go over my due date. I was really hoping that I would be able to control this by diet only. Every time I get a high reading I feel like a failure :cry:

Those are not to bad of readings, if you know they are a little high because of eating too much bread then tell them, ask for another week and be really strict and see how it goes, you may be lucky and just stick to diet or as the pregnancy progress your body may need extra help it wont be your fault its those hormones :dohh:

as far as birth choices go, try not to worry I would love to get a chance and go in to natural labour rather than induced this time slim chance I know as have a feeling baby will be big, but that all depends on baby size, I think once baby is happy and not bigger than should be, you could be let get to your due date, I would talk to them about that and let them know what you want.


----------



## CelticNiamh

girls question, 

have any of you noticed heart palpitations I can feel and hear my heart beating its a really horrible feeling I am thinking it could be because of high sugars any one else noticed it, I even woke up last night with it, its horrible :nope:


----------



## Newky

HI CelticNiamh, thanks for the support. I have an appointment tomorrow morning which i'm quite nervous about, i'm not sure why. I guess she will let me know how i'm doing! 

Every now and then I can feel/hear my own heart beating It's not beating irregularly though, just seems to be really loud! This has been happening since first tri though so I don't think it can be because of high sugars. At first I thought it meant my blood pressure was high but that's been fine throughout. Your blood volume does increase with pregnancy so I have just put it down to that.x


----------



## CelticNiamh

Newky said:


> HI CelticNiamh, thanks for the support. I have an appointment tomorrow morning which i'm quite nervous about, i'm not sure why. I guess she will let me know how i'm doing!
> 
> Every now and then I can feel/hear my own heart beating It's not beating irregularly though, just seems to be really loud! This has been happening since first tri though so I don't think it can be because of high sugars. At first I thought it meant my blood pressure was high but that's been fine throughout. Your blood volume does increase with pregnancy so I have just put it down to that.x

It does make sense that increase blood volume would cause it! I was sent for checks on my heart on my first pregnancy as it was very bad, they did find scar tissue on one of my valves but no reason for it, two weeks later I had GD it was really bad last on my DD and went away when I started insulin, so I was putting the two together high sugars pounding heart, 

But may be its a symptom of pregnancy! :haha:


----------



## Wotsit

Hi.... I have GD and am 23+3w. Most cases are dealt with by diet snd once you get used to the do's and dont's it's not too bad.

Unfortunately i have a gallbladder problem as well so i am on a fat free/sugar free diet which is killing me! Because i can't control the GD with diet i have to inject insulin in the mornings which isn't too bad once you get used to it. As a result i have lost 5 dress sizes in 3 months! The Dr's tell me i'm doing well though!

Hope everything goes ok with you guys :) x


----------



## cadippoz

i was given the news this am and I have an appointment at the hospital with a specialist in the morning - I am PETRIFIED...


----------



## Kylarsmom

Guys don't worry! I had GD diagnosed at 26 weeks and my son was 7lbs 3 oz. , VERY healthy little baby boy! I was completely diet controlled though, and im not going to lie, it SUCKED, every carb or sugar made me extremely sick, and taking my blood sugars all day everyday, was NOT fun, but the second I popped that guy out, it was IMMEDIATELY gone! You have no idea how much better it made me feel, instantly!! If you watch what you eat and take good care of your Gestational diabetes, your baby should be perfectly healthy and fine! I wanted to give you guys some hope, bc i was in your shoes and it scared me too! But my dr was so great about it and i had weekly scans to check on the baby's weight. i have not had any problems with sugars or diabetes since delivery, although i know that i am more likely to get adult onset diabetes, i'm not worried. Just take care of yourself the best you can and its easy to do when its for your baby and not for you.. you have to have that kind of mindset, and everything will be alright! Good luck to all you guys that have this...


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I had undiagnosed GD with DS Oliver (now 5!) until delivery :cry: my levels throughout preggo where borderline and I was never referred for a GTT.....I slipped through the net.....My Little Man was born 10lb 5oz and was immediately taken to SCBU after a 5day labour because he was born with a breathing prob/lung probs which is common for babes born to GD mums who arent controlled :cry: I was told by my ob gynae after delivery I should insist on been checked properly for GD in any subsequent pregnancies because I will struggle to deliver a baby bigger than Oliver, I struggled to deliver him...he got stuck :(

I have my GTT test at 16+4wks on the 16th November :thumbup: My MW referred me to see ob gynae at my booking appointment and I have insisted nothing be left to chance.....I am extremely anxious about this and am scared if I do have GD this time too my baby will be bigger and it will make for a scary labour again :sad1: I am told however that at 16wks GD may not be picked up which is often the case so early and so I am having the GTT repeated at 26wks if at 16wks it comes back ok! I have all the class symptons....peeing loads, thirsty, dizzy spells, extreme tiredness am just really scared :(


----------



## Sarah10

Hiya everybody, just want to cheer you all up abit on what seems like a scary time for you expectant mummies who have GD.
For those who didn't know, i had ++++ glucose in my urine from 25 weeks, was sent for a GTT at 29 weeks, didn't get my results til 34 weeks! (GRRR) So from there i saw a diabetes specialist, she gave me the glucose monitor, i tested 4 times a day and just did diet control.
Completely cut out all white carbs and the obvious sugary foods, so managed to get most of my readings under 7ish, but the odd time i had a high one i couldn't help but feel so scared/dissappointed.
Anyway, i had a scan at 35 weeks, jayden measured 6lbs, got induced at 39+1, gave birth to him at 39+3, all went brilliantly! Jayden weighed 8lb6 and was out after 45 mins of pushing, hardly teared either.

Sorry i rambled abit but i found reading positive birth stories of mums who had GD really helped me when i found out xxx


----------



## Pixelle

Hey ladies :)

I had my baby on Wednesday and he was 7lb 1oz! I had GD and was on Metformin and Insulin and diet controlled too. I was told I'd have to stay in hospital at least 48 hours after so baby and me could be monitored.

That didn't happen though! I was allowed to go home Thursday (but didn't...another story :lol:) as baby was fine and his blood sugar was brilliant (helped that I fed him within an hour or delivery)! My test was fine too but still have to have follow up GTT in 5 weeks.

So, although the diet is horrible and sucks, not all GD babies come out huge and with problems! Also, I no longer have to take insulin or tablets and I can eat what I want now! (Not saying I will, but at least the option is there :lol:)

Just thought I'd add another positive story :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you so much for sharing Ladies :hugs:

Gives me hope :) I know I may not find out for sure until my GTT at 26wks but I am starting to be more wary of what I put in my mouth :dohh:....I have been trying to maintain an health pregnancy anyway but I think that if I try to help myself now if I do have GD I will be half way there with the diet :thumbup:

Congrats on the birth of your babies Ladies! Its great to know that it doesnt mean this LO will be born with the same issues at birth as Oliver :)


----------



## Fifi61467

Congratulations pixel and well done. Enjoy the chaos and your new baby. X


----------



## bexyd31

Hey Ladies,

Sorry I've not been around for a while, I have had a broken laptop.....not great fun for a pregnant lady stuck at home!!

CONGRATULATIONS PIXELLE ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR BABY BOY!!!!:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I am so pleased it all went well for you and I hope you are enjoying your little bundle x x 

Since I have last posted, my GD has been much better managed by insulin (still having 3 injections a day 36ml - 10ml - 36ml) although I still have random highs (at least one every other day). I'm managing any hypo's by making sure I have glucose tablets in my handbag and making sure that if I am out shopping or walking about, I eat something every half hour or so....it seems to work for me. I've stoppped worrying now as I know I have done and am doing my best and THAT IS ALL I CAN DO. I have even managed to have a couple of takeaways by adjusting my insulin - and if I need to eat a little chocolate (to keep my sanity ;)) I make sure I eat it straight after lunch and then walk for 30 mins or do some housework. The diabetic consultant recomended this too me as your placental hormones are a their lowest during the middle of the day and your body can best manage it then.

Also my obsetric cholostosis has strangely corrected itself! My ALT test results have gone down from 66 to 28 - apparently I am a medical mystery and the consultant has not seen anything like it before. So all of my itching has gone too. So even though I only have another 2 days to go until my c-section on Weds I actually feel the wellest I have been since about 28 weeks pregnant!

I am as big as house though (measuring 43cm) and I am guesstimating that this babes will come out on weds weighing 10lb 8oz (we have a bit of a sweepstake going on in the family!). My two sons weighed 10lb 2oz and 9lb 8oz so I know I have big babies anyway! I have been going up to hospital twice a week for traces to check babes is happy since 36 weeks and that has been really reassuring too.

Anyway, I wanted to thank you all for your support - especially when I was first diagnosed with GD, you all really helped me get through what were some very difficult first weeks. And thank you also to all the ladies who have posted their happy birth stories after having GD, I hope to be one of you after weds!!

I hope everyone else is managing ok :hugs:

Bexy x x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: Its so great too hear everything is going well for you bexyd....it gives me lots of hope :) 

Sending you lots of love and GL for your delivery tomorrow!


----------



## bexyd31

Hi Ladies,

Well, I am pleased to report that Lily Annabelle arrived on the 10th of November 2010 and she is absolutley scrummy! 

She weighed a tiddly 9lb 6oz (my smallest yet!) and my consultant said that was down to the good control of my GD - Amazing considering all of the worry I went through!

She was born via planned c-section at 39 weeks and I was so pleased to hear a very loud cry as soon as she was born (so I knew her lungs were nice and mature!). She was hypoglycemic just after she was born (low blood sugar) but we managed this by topping up her feeds with formula after breastfeeding and feeding every three hours. It only took 3 feeds to get her blood sugars back up to normal. She also had some jaundice from Day 2 through to Day 7 but again, we managed this by feeding every three hours and she did not need any other treatment.

I know it sounds like a cliche, but she really was worth every second of worry and every prick and injection - bless her! And thankfully, I had my fasting blood sugar taken the day after she was born and this was all normal -my GD has gone!! :happydance:

I hope this gives some of you other GD mums some reassurance. And thank you all for your support :flower: 

Lots of love 

Bexy x x
 



Attached Files:







DSCF4011.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 2









DSCF4133.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 2









DSCF4145.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Newky

Congratulations Bexy!!! She is absolutely adorable x :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Congrat hon :hugs:...............your little girl is so beautiful :)

It gives me huge reassurance it can all work out just fine :thumbup:

My GTT at 16wks was fine but I am to have it repeated at 26wks so end of January :( My consultant tells me not to celebrate no GD just yet as there is a high percentage of woman who become GD in the mean time :sad1: However he did give me hope even if I do have GD it doesnt mean I def have to have a c-section however it will probably mean deduction at 38wks however there is every chance I could delivery vaginally as is my wish......this news left me on :cloud9: for the last of the day :lol:

Thank you again hon :kiss:


----------

